# How to use your hardware sensors with Kernel 2.6

## Master_Of_Disaster

Last updated 6. 11. 2005

This Howto can be found on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors too.

German translation / Deutsche Übersetzung

Warnings (please read first)

 This applies only to Shuttle XPC owners:

The fan speed issue is solved with 2.6.5-rc2-mm4, it87.c has now a parameter reset which does the trick.

*Update 20050930* I recently discovered a thread about fancontrol, which enables automatic fan throttling. I am using this /etc/fancontrol configfile (Fan 1 is main fan, Fan 2 is an external fan)

```
INTERVAL=5

FCTEMPS=0-0290/pwm2=0-0290/temp1_input 0-0290/pwm1=0-0290/temp2_input

FCFANS=0-0290/pwm2=0-0290/fan2_input 0-0290/pwm1=0-0290/fan1_input

MINTEMP=0-0290/pwm2=50 0-0290/pwm1=30

MAXTEMP=0-0290/pwm2=60 0-0290/pwm1=50

MINSTART=0-0290/pwm2=150 0-0290/pwm1=150

MINSTOP=0-0290/pwm2=0 0-0290/pwm1=0
```

Do NOT have i2c_viapro and VIA686A loaded at the same time!!!! They conflict and neither will work! (Thanks to Kow for adding this)

/Warnings

1. Introduction

Many packages have merged into the new kernel's sources - one of them is lm_sensors. This package consists of two components: the kernel modules and userspace applications. It should enable you to read temperature data from the thermal sensors on your motherboard, to get and set the fan speed, to get and set temperature alerts for the fan speed and so on.

Before you use this guide, be warned that not all kernel modules of this package have yet been ported or went into the kernel's sources. To get more information about lm_sensors being ported from 2.4 to 2.6 and which drivers are supported, please see the pages here, here and here.

2. Quick & Dirty Guide

 Be sure to read this page, the guys behind lm_sensors tell you here what you can do if your chip is not detected, what special parameters to use with your hardware and, most important of all, if your hardware is supported in 2.6.x!

 Create /sys, and make sure it gets mounted.

```
mkdir /sys

**reboot

$ mount | grep sys

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

```

If it isn't mounted automatically, do this:

```
echo "sysfs /sys sysfs defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab ; mount /sys
```

 Remove obsolete packages

```
emerge -C i2c gkrellm-sensors lm-sensors
```

I²C has merged into the sources, gkrellm-sensors is obsolete because gkrellm works well with sysfs without this.

 Get some shiny new kernel-sources

```
emerge development-sources OR emerge mm-sources OR emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

I recommend using mm-sources, as a newer snapshot is usually put into kernel sources here.

 Point /usr/src/linux to your new kernel sources, it's needed later

 Compile I²C as module and choose the appropriate modules for your hardware

```
Device Drivers --->

 I2C support  --->

  <M> I2C support

  <M> I2C device interface

  I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

    <M> Choose the appropriate module for your hardware here

  I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

    <M> Choose the appropriate module for your sensors here
```

 Compile your new kernel with 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 and put it into /boot

 Reboot!

 Get lm_sensors userland applications

```
emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4
```

You perhaps need to unmask this, maybe newer versions are already available.

 Also make sure a /dev node is created for your i2c device. With Udev/DevFs, this should be taken care of by modprobing i2c-dev.

 (Re-)emerge gkrellm to let it read out your sensor data.

Load it. Open up properties and see the built-in "sensors" item. You should find all of your sensors there.

3. Troubleshooting

If all went right, you should now have something like this:

```
fuero@bmfh fuero $ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

ERROR: Can't get alarm data!

VCore 1:   +1.48 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)

VCore 2:   +1.47 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)

+3.3V:     +6.64 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)

+5V:       +4.86 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +11.84 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)

-12V:     -20.38 V  (min = -15.86 V, max = -13.40 V)

-5V:       -2.38 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)

Stdby:     +4.77 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +4.08 V

fan1:     3770 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +54°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    -22°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = invalid

Temp3:       +40°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

fuero@bmfh fuero $ ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

0-0290

fuero@bmfh fuero $ ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290/

alarms        fan_div1      fan_min1      in_input3     in_input7     in_max3       in_max7       in_min3       in_min7       pwm1          sensor2       temp_max2

beep_enable   fan_div2      fan_min2      in_input4     in_input8     in_max4       in_max8       in_min4       in_min8       pwm2          temp_input1   temp_min1

beep_mask     fan_input1    in_input0     in_input5     in_max0       in_max5       in_min0       in_min5       name          pwm_enable2   temp_input2   temp_min2

detach_state  fan_input2    in_input2     in_input6     in_max2       in_max6       in_min2       in_min6       power         sensor1       temp_max1
```

If you can't see this, then you have the wrong modules loaded. Try activating them all and call sensors-detect.

 "My sensors do not show up!" or "My sensors are not detected!", What can I do?

RTFM here, here and here, and check the bug reports here. If this won't help anything, I'm afraid there's not much more I can tell you... You can try experimenting with the modules and it's parameters (which should sensors-detect for you) or send the lm_sensors guys a bug report.

 "My sensors always show 10 degrees too much!" or "My sensor data needs to be divided by 2!", What can I do?

If you installed lm_sensors and want to see the right output from 'sensors', then edit /etc/sensors.conf and adjust it to your needs.

If you have problems with gkrellm, you can do this by entering values into the 'Offset' and 'Factor' boxes in the 'Properties' window.

 sensors-detect spits out "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them"! What shall I do?

```
modprobe i2c-dev ; sensors-detect
```

 sensors-detect is unable to find some modules! / Why are these modules missing?

Make sure you activated the according option when configuring the kernel and be sure to read 1.!

Good luck!

----------

## gringo

ohhhhhhhhhh thanks man! That did the job !!

What would I do without these forums???

----------

## Cicero

I could use a bit of help. I have an ECS board with a SiS 735 chipset. I have the sis96x and it87 modules built. Nothing in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/. What else do I need?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I dunno if I can help you but let's try. Please let me know the output of lsmod, dmesg (both after loading the modules)

----------

## lurid

I have the same board, Cicero, and I can't get it working either.  I think the problem is that the kernel modules use something called the SMBus and the sensors use the ISA bus.  I remember when I was using lm_sensors with 2.4 I had to use ISA (i2c-isa).  In my recent attempt to get it working I poked around and realised that if I enabled ISA support, the module for i2c-isa showed up, but still, it doesn't work.  I read somewhere that sometimes the BIOS will turn off the SMBus and that the modules should turn it back on, but no go.  Also, I read something saying that doing lspic should show SMBus but mine doesn't.  It does show ISA with i2c-isa loaded, but that doesn't help if they're not ISA modules.

Or maybe I'm totally confused.

----------

## Cicero

Oh, that worked! The following modules are what you need:

```
i2c_isa                 1664  0 

it87                   21696  0 

i2c_sensor              2368  1 it87

i2c_core               20996  3 i2c_isa,it87,i2c_sensor
```

I didn't realize that you had to enable ISA support to get the ISA module.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

I followd this little howto but just can't get it to work. My /sys/bus/i2c is just empty  :Sad: 

I have a Soyo Dragon Plut with via KT-266 chipset.

I modprobed all these modules but it just doesn't works.

Here is my lsmod entry:

```

w83781d                33472  0

i2c_isa                 1664  0

via686a                18248  0

i2c_sensor              2368  2 w83781d,via686a

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_core               21256  5 w83781d,i2c_isa,via686a,i2c_sensor,i2c_viapro

```

dmesg doesn't show anything when I modprobe all these modules.

----------

## patsonrt1

Same MB as Merlin.

Same results as well  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jordelver

I get all the entries under /sys and the modules are loaded fine but gkrellm says "no sensors found"! How can I configure gkrellm?

UPDATE: I've recompiled Gkrellm and now the sensors show up  :Smile: 

----------

## Config

It does work on my System (I had to install/load i2c-isa too) - I'm using a via kt133 board

The only problem is, that the temperatures show up as follows:

cpu: 457C

Proc 369C

temp3 265C

How do I change that?

----------

## dlehman

I canot get the modules to load

```
root@dlehman dlehman # modprobe i2c_core

FATAL: Module i2c_core not found.

root@dlehman dlehman # ls /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9/drivers/i2c/

Kconfig     chips           i2c-core.o     i2c-dev.o         i2c-sensor.o

Makefile    i2c-core.c      i2c-dev.c      i2c-sensor.c

algos       i2c-core.ko     i2c-dev.ko     i2c-sensor.ko

built-in.o  i2c-core.mod.c  i2c-dev.mod.c  i2c-sensor.mod.c

busses      i2c-core.mod.o  i2c-dev.mod.o  i2c-sensor.mod.o

root@dlehman dlehman #

```

if any one can help thanks

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

i2c-core, not i2c_core

----------

## Raoul_Duke

 *Config wrote:*   

> It does work on my System (I had to install/load i2c-isa too) - I'm using a via kt133 board
> 
> The only problem is, that the temperatures show up as follows:
> 
> cpu: 457C
> ...

 

There's a conversion chart thingy in 'man gkrellm' but i haven't had the patience to do it yet......let me know if you have any luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

@patsonrt1: I finally got it to work. Seems like it's using another chipset (not via) to read the data out.

Just enable "ITE87XX and compatibles" under "I2C Hardware Sensor Chip Support" and there you go.

And don't forget to reemerge gkrellm2 again after that or it won't find your sensors.

Hope I could help  :Smile: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Raoul_Duke, Config:

Start GkrellM and open the sensors properties. Then select the entry you want to adjust and set 'Factor' to 0,1. This should do it.

----------

## Config

Now thats odd... after rebooting, the sensors are not present anymore in /sys.... 

lsmod output:

```
i2c_isa                 2304  0 

via686a                18628  0 

i2c_viapro              5644  0 

i2c_sensor              3008  1 via686a

i2c_dev                 9344  0 

i2c_core               22084  5 i2c_isa,via686a,i2c_viapro,i2c_sensor,i2c_dev
```

----------

## dlehman

I tried that too and it don;t work either

```
dlehman@dlehman dlehman $ su

Password:

root@dlehman dlehman # modprobe i2c-core

FATAL: Module i2c_core not found.

root@dlehman dlehman #

```

I used the "-" but it still show the "_" in the error

----------

## Raoul_Duke

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> @Raoul_Duke, Config:
> 
> Start GkrellM and open the sensors properties. Then select the entry you want to adjust and set 'Factor' to 0,1. This should do it.

 

Nice, worked a treat   :Razz: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

What about the motherboard sensors?

What offset or factor to set there?

----------

## TheCoop

doesnt work for me if the i2c stuff is compiled into the kernel. Havent tried it as modules yet

----------

## rk187

same problem as you Config

chipset via KT133

```
i2c_viapro              6028  0 

i2c_sensor              2560  1 via686a

i2c_isa                 1792  0 

i2c_core               21444  4 i2c_viapro,via686a,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa

```

isa support is compiled Y in kernel

/sys.../devices is empty

 :Sad: 

----------

## Config

 *Quote:*   

> same problem as you Config
> 
> chipset via KT133
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I think this is rather due to a software bug than a normal error.

I have looked once at the sources of the via686a driver (Which is supposed to create the sys entries). But I just don't have the time to really walk through the step by step - But I added it to my Todo list  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## thecooptoo

I had the same problem compiling all the i2c stuff into the kernel, however it works compiled as modules...

you need a hardware sensor module as well, for me it's w83781d

----------

## hellama

I can make gkrellm display everything and when I "ls"  /sys/bus/i2c/device/0-0290 I see everything but when I try to emerge i2c or any of the other sensor programs I get the following

```
diablo busses # emerge gkrellm-sensors

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-apps/i2c-2.7.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) i2c-2.7.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking i2c-2.7.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.7.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-philips-par.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elv.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-velleman.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elektor.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-proc.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pport.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-mm1/build/include/mach_mpspec.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 21: [: too many arguments

 

>>> Install i2c-2.7.0 into /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.7.0/image/ category sys-apps

make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-mm1/build/include/mach_mpspec.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Any sugestions, or do you not even need i2c installed??

Thanks

Steve

----------

## jordelver

 *Quote:*   

> Any sugestions, or do you not even need i2c installed?? 

 

I'm pretty sure you don't need any of the i2c packages installed. I uninstalled the i2c package on my box and then emerged gkrellm2 again, and the sensors show up. 

HTH,

Jord

----------

## Merlin-TC

With the 2.6 kernel versions you don't have to emerge anything related to i2c.

Just reemerge gkrellm.

----------

## patsonrt1

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> @patsonrt1: I finally got it to work. Seems like it's using another chipset (not via) to read the data out.
> 
> Just enable "ITE87XX and compatibles" under "I2C Hardware Sensor Chip Support" and there you go.
> 
> And don't forget to reemerge gkrellm2 again after that or it won't find your sensors.
> ...

 

Thank You!!

 That did it  :Very Happy:    I don't know how I can repay you.......so thanks again.

----------

## fedekapo

Now lm-sensors2 from CVS supports kernel 2.6

----------

## elpollodiablo

i had no luck with a asus p4c800! hopefully it's supported, but i'm not sure, and i've been searching the forum for days! any idea?

ps: i'm recompiling the kernel right now with some more modules....

----------

## elpollodiablo

wow! i realized just now that this post is almost one year old!   :Shocked: 

----------

## riprjak

I *USED* to have working sensors on my old kt400 chipset... then I upgraded to an Athlon64 and MSI k8t with a 64bit kernel; Now I cant find i2c_isa ANYWHERE...

Its not in the .config for x86_64... there isn't any indication of the ISA bus either...  so I cant get my winbond chip telling me critical things like, how hot is this bad boy getting and are my voltages even approximately stable.

 :Wink:  Anyone who can help me find, enable and compile i2c_isa.ko for x86_64 with development-sources or gentoo-dev-sources-test11 would be greatly appreciated!!

err!

jak

----------

## Biker

I have the modules loaded, but...

My PC is a Shuttle SB61G2. It has the ITE87xx chip.

The AWARD BIOS implements something they call "Smart Fan", which controls the speed of one (selectable) fan according to the CPU temperature.

My problem (I think):

- Whenever I modprobe the it87 module, it gets successfully loaded and all the required modules are loaded. And at the same time, the "Smart Fan" controlled fan speeds up to max speed. I guess the "Smart Fan" code in BIOS lets go the ownership of the fan.

- The only way I've found to give back the fan to "Smart Fan" is to reboot.

Is this working as foreseen?

If not, what can/should I do?

Biker

----------

## webhawg

Can anyone tell me how to get my sensors working with the 2.6 kernel?  I've loaded the correct modules and merge lm_sensors 2.8.2, but can't get anything to work.

Here's the last part of the output from sensors-detect...

```

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

# modprobe unknown adapter bt878 #0 [sw] using Algorithm unavailable

modprobe i2c-viapro

# modprobe unknown adapter bt878 #0 [sw] using Algorithm unavailable

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe lm80

modprobe eeprom

modprobe via686a

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

```

```

root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

via686a                18056  - 

eeprom                  5736  - 

i2c_sensor              2176  - 

i2c_isa                 1472  - 

i2c_viapro              5676  - 

i2c_dev                 8192  -

i2c_core               20232  -

```

```

root # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-proc...                                                         [ !! ]

```

```

root # sensors

eeprom-i2c-1-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

eeprom-i2c-1-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

Temic-i2c-0-61

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

```

----------

## ikaro

Thx for the guide  :Smile: 

I got it working here on Asus A7v333

modules for the via chipset and Winbond.

```

via686a                17796  - 

w83781d                33600  - 

i2c_sensor              2144  - 

i2c_viapro              4684  - 

i2c_core               20068  -

```

----------

## AgenT

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> wow! i realized just now that this post is almost one year old!  

 

Are you sure? First post is dated Fri Oct 31, 2003 10:28 am and your post is dated Tue Dec 09, 2003 1:46 am.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jstuart

 *riprjak wrote:*   

> I *USED* to have working sensors on my old kt400 chipset... then I upgraded to an Athlon64 and MSI k8t with a 64bit kernel; Now I cant find i2c_isa ANYWHERE...
> 
> Its not in the .config for x86_64... there isn't any indication of the ISA bus either...  so I cant get my winbond chip telling me critical things like, how hot is this bad boy getting and are my voltages even approximately stable.
> 
>  Anyone who can help me find, enable and compile i2c_isa.ko for x86_64 with development-sources or gentoo-dev-sources-test11 would be greatly appreciated!!
> ...

 

You have to turn on the ISA bus to allow i2c_isa to be made.  I was able to build all of this into my kernel and now lm_sensors works PERFECTLY!  This is NICE... I now only load 3 modules!  I LOVE IT!

----------

## CharlieS

i have read all of the info above.  but i still cannot get it to work...

i have a soyo kt333 mobo.  1800XP..  i have made them all modules like explained..  i have isa support in also..  when i goto /sys/bus/i2c/ i see devices and drivers..

the devices directory is completly empty and the drivers directory has stuff in it..   what have i done wrong?

i have modprobed every i2c module i see under  modprobe -l

any help i would love.. thanks

----------

## ikaro

why do you people use the isa module ? 

I didnt compile anything related to isa, because i dont have any isa cards, and the sensors works ... is it because you guyes have some isa cards ?? isa its really old ..

----------

## lurid

I finally got the sensors working.  According to the lm_sensors website the module I was supposed to be using is via686a, but that never worked.  I decided to try using the w83781d module that I saw a lot of people with newer via boards using and it worked.  Kinda strange.  The lm_sensors docs never mentioned this module.

Now I'm trying to get it working on my girlfriends ECS board (sis735).  The modules load correctly and I get info in /sys/bus/i2c/devices but GKrellM reports temps that are WAY off, like 500 C.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jstuart

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> why do you people use the isa module ? 
> 
> I didnt compile anything related to isa, because i dont have any isa cards, and the sensors works ... is it because you guyes have some isa cards ?? isa its really old ..

 

Because that's the only way I can access my system's onboard sensors.

----------

## asimon

Here are the needed /etc/sensors.conf entries for the Soyo Dragon Plus (VIA KT266a). I found them somewhere in the web and they are working here. The standard sensor.conf seems to be very suboptimal for this boad.

```

# Sensors configuration file used by 'libsensors'

#------------------------------------------------

# 

# Modified by shyamal.prasad@sbcglobal.net for Soyo Dragon+ motherboard

# from the version distributed in lm-sensors 2.6

chip "it87-*"

# Voltage monitors as advised in the It8705 data sheet

# Changed labels to read like the Soyo Dragon+ BIOS on rattler

    label in0 "VCore"

    label in1 "VCC 2.5"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"   #really +5V, and not 5VSB I think

    label in4 "+12V"

    label in5 "-12V"

    label in6 "-5V"

    label in7 "5VSB"  #standby - I think

    set in0_min 1.75 * 0.95

    set in0_max 1.75 * 1.05

    set in1_min 2.4

    set in1_max 2.6

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.95

    set in4_max 12 * 1.05

    set in5_min -12 * 0.95

    set in5_max -12 * 1.05

    set in6_min -5 * 0.95

    set in6_max -5 * 1.05

    set in7_min 5 * 0.95

    set in7_max 5 * 1.05

    # vid not monitored by IT8705F

    ignore  vid

    

    # not monitored by Soyo Dragon? These are not in the BIOS print outs!

    # or the compute statements below are wrong

    ignore in5

    ignore in6

    ignore in8

# For this family of chips the negative voltage equation is different from

# the lm78.  The chip uses two external resistor for scaling but one is

# tied to a positive reference voltage.  See ITE8705/12 datasheet (SIS950

# data sheet is wrong)

# Vs = (1 + Rin/Rf) * Vin - (Rin/Rf) * Vref.

# Vref = 4.096 volts, Vin is voltage measured, Vs is actual voltage.

# Following line uncommeted for Soyo Dragon

#    compute in2 (1 + 1)*@ ,       @/(1 + 1)

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((30/10) +1)*@  , @/((30/10) +1)

# The next two are negative voltages (-12 and -5).

# The following formulas must be used. Unfortunately the datasheet

# does not give recommendations for Rin, Rf, but we can back into

# them based on a nominal +2V input to the chip, together with a 4.096V Vref.

# Formula:

#    actual V = (Vmeasured * (1 + Rin/Rf)) - (Vref * (Rin/Rf))

#    For -12V input use Rin/Rf = 6.68

#    For -5V input use Rin/Rf = 3.33

# Then you can convert the forumula to a standard form like:

    compute in5 (7.67 * @) - 27.36  ,  (@ + 27.36) / 7.67

    compute in6 (4.33 * @) - 13.64  ,  (@ + 13.64) / 4.33

#

    compute in7 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# Temperature

# Labels chosen to match the Soyo Dragon+ BIOS

    label temp1       "CPU Temp"

    set   temp1_over  60

    set   temp1_hyst  20

    label temp3       "SYS Temp"

    set   temp3_over  40

    set   temp3_hyst  15

    # Unused on Soyo Dragon+

    ignore temp2

# Fans

    set fan1_min 0

    set fan2_min 3000

    ignore fan3

    # For rattler - Soyo Dragon+ has only a CPU fan for now

    ignore fan1

    label fan2          "CPU Fan"

```

Needed modules: i2c-core, i2c-dev, i2c-isa, it87

----------

## b0fh

Anyone know what sensors are used in ibm thinkpad t23? I compiled everything as module and loaded them, but nothing showed up. Controller is an Intel 82801CA/CAM.

----------

## NatuNobilis

It's working here. Perfectly, if I may add.

I have a KT333 motherboard. I also didn't know I had to enable ISA support in the kernel for having the i2c-isa options available. Just added this into the kernel, recompiled, rebooted, recompiled gkrellm, and everything suddenly got working.

The modules loaded:

```
w83781d                33792  0

i2c_dev                 8384  0 

i2c_viapro              5004  0 

i2c_isa                 1664  0 

i2c_algo_bit            9416  1 bttv

i2c_sensor              2368  1 w83781d

i2c_core               20868  9 i2c_dev,i2c_viapro,tuner,tvaudio,bttv,w83781d,i2c_isa,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_sensor

```

Please disconsider everything related to bttv, since it has nothing to do with our sensors (I guess).

I have i2c-2.7.0 installed, which was working with kernel 2.4 but I think it is not necessary anymore. Too afraid to unmerge it.

I'm really puzzled by something, though. Do I need lm-sensors at all? I have lm-sensors-2.7.0-r1 installed, and an lm_sensors restart won't complete. It complains about not being able to load i2c-proc. Yeah, this module doesn't exist anymore, so I guess lm_sensors is not even running.

However, I'm afraid of unmerging it. Would my sensors stop working?

One more question: I used to use wmsensormon, a dockapp for WindowMaker which uses lm_sensors for displaying temp's and voltages. It definitely stopped working. So, what's different in the way gkrellm and wmsensormon check the hardware sensors? Is it just that gkrellm is 2.6-ready whereas wmsensormon is 2.4-dependent?

Thanks for the great mini-HOWTO anyway!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mickgreen

The i2c_isa seems paramount to get things working, although it's not obvious. 

So I've got my EPOX-EP4BEAR (i845 chipset with W83627HF) working. GKrellM didn't need recompiling.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> - Pick the items from I2C Hardware Bus support matching your hardware (compile as modules).
> ...

 

Ok, first of all I have to say I'm a total newbie in regard to running hardware sensors under Linux. Now, I'd like to know: how the hell am I supposed to know what to pick in the sensors chip section?! I figured out I'd need the nForce2 driver in the hardware bus section, but I only see unfamiliar stuff in sensors. I have an Asus A7N8X.

BTW, is there any nice KDE app for displaying the sensors' results?

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> Now, I'd like to know: how the hell am I supposed to know what to pick in the sensors chip section?! I figured out I'd need the nForce2 driver in the hardware bus section, but I only see unfamiliar stuff in sensors. I have an Asus A7N8X.

 

It's easy. Just pick everything as modules. That's what I did and I have no problem now. Oh, and be sure to compile the i2c-isa module!

 *IntergalacticWalrus also wrote:*   

> BTW, is there any nice KDE app for displaying the sensors' results?

 Look for superkaramba. Really sweet app. gkrellm also works on KDE as it does on any WM.

NatuNobilis

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Okay, now I modprobed every sensor driver and I get this:

```

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices]# ls

0-0050  0-0052  1-0049

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices]# cd 1-0049/

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0049]# ls

detach_state  name  power  temp_input  temp_max  temp_min

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0049]# cat temp_input

32500

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0049]# cat temp_max

60000

root@naru:3[/sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0049]# cat temp_min

50000

```

(0-0050 and 0-0052 not ls'ed here since they are eeproms, nothing interesting)

What the hell? I only get temp_input, temp_max and temp_min, and they don't seem like very useful values.

Any tips from fellow Asus A7N8X users?

And BTW is there something similar to Asus Probe for KDE? (I love that Windows app) I hate superkaramba (wastes too much resources IMHO) and I don't want to run gkrellm only for the sensors.

----------

## zoid

I'm fairly new to Gentoo and have been trying to get hardware monitoring up and running. I'm using kernel 2.6 and have compiled i2c support as modules:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

I eventually found lm75 gave me some output in ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0048
> 
> detach_state  name  power  temp_input  temp_max  temp_min
> ...

 

gkrellm does not find any sensors though (I have reemerged it) and running sensors returns:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# sensors
> 
> lm75-i2c-1-49
> ...

 

Hopefully it'll turn out I've missed something really simple.  I'd also expect to see more sensors listed in sys/bus/i2c/devices as there is nothing there for fan speed, etc.

My motherboard is an Asus a7v8x.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## capran

I got sensors working:

```

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore:     +1.66 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)

+3.3V:     +3.18 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.73 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM

+12V:     +12.28 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:     -12.77 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)

-5V:       -5.45 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

V5SB:      +5.46 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.36 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:     3515 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       +36°C  (high =  +127°C, hyst =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +54.5°C  (high =   +60°C, hyst =   +50°C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

```

But I cannot get gkrellm-sensors to read it.  The "Chipsets" tab is empty.

I've unmerged gkrellm and gkrellm-sensors and then remerged them, but still no good. I even deleted the .gkrellm dir.

----------

## rXi

ziod:

try looking in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-002d/

thats where mine where.. im running the same mobo as you (ASUS A7V8x).

here is my lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

lm75                    8196  0 

i2c_viapro              6284  0 

w83781d                35712  0 

i2c_dev                10880  0 

i2c_sensor              3200  2 lm75,w83781d

i2c_core               25480  5 lm75,i2c_viapro,w83781d,i2c_dev,i2c_sensor

i cant emerge i2c or lm-sensors and all the sensor apps what both packages.

i get this error:

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/i2c-2.7.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  i2c-2.7.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking i2c-2.7.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.7.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-core.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-dev.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-algo-bit.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-philips-par.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elv.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-velleman.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-algo-pcf.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elektor.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-proc.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pport.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/build/include/linux/modversions.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 21: [: too many arguments

>>> Install i2c-2.7.0 into /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.7.0/image/ category sys-apps

make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/build/include/linux/modversions.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

any ideas?

rxi

----------

## rXi

i figured it out.. i needed the latest version of lm-sensors(2.8.2) which doesnt require i2c if your running >=2.6.0

rxi

----------

## NatuNobilis

I just checked it: I have my sensors running perfectly even though lm_sensors is not running.

Friends, I guess you don't need lm-sensors AT ALL to have sensors working with kernel 2.6.

Mine is a KT333 mobo from MSI.

We wish you a merry monitoring.

NatuNobilis

----------

## capran

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> I just checked it: I have my sensors running perfectly even though lm_sensors is not running.
> 
> Friends, I guess you don't need lm-sensors AT ALL to have sensors working with kernel 2.6.
> 
> Mine is a KT333 mobo from MSI.
> ...

 

Same brand and chipset for me. But I still can't get gkrellm-sensors to work, but the command line sensors does work.

*  x11-plugins/gkrellm-sensors

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: 0.1

*  sys-apps/lm-sensors

      Latest version available: 2.7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.8.2

*  app-admin/gkrellm

      Latest version available: 2.1.24

      Latest version installed: 2.1.24

----------

## viperlin

ok this has never worked for my board but here is the results in 2.6 from gkrellm:

```

CPU: -750 C

```

output of "sensors"

```

[root@Raiden john]$ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.69 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.56 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +1.31 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.60 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.58 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.44 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.80 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

+12V:     +12.40 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +12.60 V)   

-12V:     -10.79 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:       -3.55 V  (min =  -5.28 V, max =  -4.81 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +5.04 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

VBat:      +0.00 V

fan1:     3229 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)          

fan2:     2678 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +30°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +40°C)   sensor = thermistor   

CPU Temp:    -75°C  (low  =   +25°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = invalid   

Temp3:       +75°C  (low  =   +25°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor   

```

VIA KT600 chipset, Gigabyte GA-7VT600 motherboard  :Sad: 

good board but seems like it87 can't read them

everythings compiled into the kernel

any ideas?

----------

## zoid

Rxi, I only have 0-0048 and 0-0049 in my devices directory and have tried with exactly the same modules as you.  What is the contents of your 1-002d directory?

Did you have to do anything else other than the steps mentioned in the original post?

Does anyone know if the directory names are important or will different installations give different names?

----------

## MrNugget

Mhh,

if i do sensors-detect and press Return it works until that:

```
This program will help you to determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

 load to use lm_sensors most effectively.

 You need to have done a `make install', issued a `depmod -a' and made sure

 `/etc/conf.modules' (or `/etc/modules.conf') contains the appropriate

 module path before you can use some functions of this utility. Read

 doc/modules for more information.

 Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c[-/]* files

 for some things. You can use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create these /dev files

 if you do not have them already.

 If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built-in you can

 safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

 seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 

 BIOS vendor (ACPI): Nvidia

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Sorry, no PCI bus adapters found.

 

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO):

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Couldn't open /proc/bus/i2c?!? at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect line 3192, <STDIN> li ne 3.

```

----------

## rXi

Viperlin:

try changing your /etc/sensors.conf to reflect your current chip setup.

zoid:

sorry, i cant remember what i did. but afair it was pretty close to the original doc ( the short one)

im guessing that dir names are important, being chipset id's or something.

contents of my 1-002d dir:

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 alarms

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 beep_enable

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 beep_mask

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 detach_state

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_div1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_div2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_div3

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_input1

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_input2

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_input3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_min1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_min2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 fan_min3

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input0

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input1

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input2

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input3

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input4

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input5

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 in_input6

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max0

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max4

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_max6

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min0

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min4

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 in_min6

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 name

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Dec 31 19:51 power

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 pwm1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 pwm2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 pwm_enable2

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_input1

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_input2

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_input3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_max1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_max2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_max3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_min1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_min2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 temp_min3

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 vid

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4096 Dec 31 19:51 vrm

rxi

----------

## viperlin

 *rXi wrote:*   

> Viperlin:
> 
> try changing your /etc/sensors.conf to reflect your current chip setup.
> 
> 

 

i looked in there, i have no clue how you do it, lust looks like label names to me

----------

## rXi

viperlin:

do a search for for your mobo model or a very similar one. and you might have to uncomment the section which has the correct calculations.

rxi

----------

## viperlin

 *rXi wrote:*   

> viperlin:
> 
> do a search for for your mobo model or a very similar one. and you might have to uncomment the section which has the correct calculations.
> 
> rxi

 

nope, nothing found   :Confused: 

----------

## webhawg

"sensors-detect" says that I need to load module lm80.  But where is that module?  I can't load it.  BTW, I'm using gentoo dev kernel 2.6.0-r1.

```

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config filebelow and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to/etc/modules.conf:

#--cut here--# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#--end cut here--

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list abovewill contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#--cut here--# I2C adapter drivers

# modprobe unknown adapter bt878 

#0 [sw] using Algorithm unavailable

modprobe i2c-viapro

# modprobe unknown adapter bt878 

#0 [sw] using Algorithm unavailable

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe lm80

modprobe eeprom

modprobe via686a

# sleep 2 

# optional/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended#

--end cut here--

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?  (yes/NO/s): 

```

```

root # modprobe lm80

FATAL: Module lm80 not found.

```

```

root # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

* Loading lm_sensors modules...*   

        Loading i2c-core...*     

             Could not load i2c-core!                                                  [ !! ]

```

----------

## rollinncoaster

Anyone knows what kind of hardware sensors does a dell Latitude cpxj have? I tried to compile all support for all the chips inside the kernel and as modules, but none of them seem to work. I still end up with an empy /sys/bus/12c/devices directory. 

Hopefully somebody has tried already.

RC

----------

## rXi

webhawg:

dont worry too much about lm80, just try without it. if it doesnt work without it, try using lm78 or lm78 or lm85. these are in the chips section.

root # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

* Loading lm_sensors modules...*   

        Loading i2c-core...*     

             Could not load i2c-core!                                                  [ !! ] 

i get that error too and everything seems fine  :Question: 

rxi

----------

## CybeRDukE

thx for the tutorial. works great!

but is there a windowmaker-applet or sth similar (also similar in size, thus not gkrellm) that can be used with the sensor-interface of kernel 2.6?

thx

----------

## mb

hi..

 *Biker wrote:*   

> I have the modules loaded, but...
> 
> My PC is a Shuttle SB61G2. It has the ITE87xx chip.
> 
> The AWARD BIOS implements something they call "Smart Fan", which controls the speed of one (selectable) fan according to the CPU temperature.
> ...

 

modprobing the it87 module resets all register and settings.. you can open the it87.c file in your kernel sources and comment out all lines in the function it87_init_client() (or, at least comment out all write_value calls)

btw: not testet by myself  :Wink: 

update: you need to append the parameter temp_type=0x38

and take a look here http://archives.andrew.net.au/lm-sensors/msg04548.html

#mb

----------

## SaFrOuT

i only get those after modprobe the neede modules

root@SaFrOuT safrout # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-0050/

detach_state  eeprom  name  power

root@SaFrOuT safrout #

why is that

and how can i know the chips that i am using and the needed module for it

by the way :

root@SaFrOuT safrout # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

adm1021                12032  0

lm85                   22016  0

lm78                   18048  0

lm75                    7680  0

w83781d                33536  0

it87                   21888  0

eeprom                  7040  0

i2c_i810                5124  0

i2c_algo_bit           10376  1 i2c_i810

i2c_sensor              3456  7 adm1021,lm85,lm78,lm75,w83781d,it87,eeprom

i2c_isa                 2816  0

i2c_core               22276  10 adm1021,lm85,lm78,lm75,w83781d,it87,eeprom,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa

----------

## webhawg

 *rXi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> webhawg: 
> 
> dont worry too much about lm80, just try without it. if it doesnt work without it, try using lm78 or lm78 or lm85. these are in the chips section.
> ...

 

I can't get any of these to load.  I see them in /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors-2.8.2/chips.  But why can't I load them.

 *rXi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start 
> 
> * Loading lm_sensors modules...* 
> ...

 

Well..if you can't start lm_sensors, then how do you detect temperatures, fan speeds, etc?

----------

## BodOrange

I have an Abit KT7R mobo, so need i2c-isa.  I have enabled ISA bus support but the 12c-isa doesn't get built.

[EDIT] - sorry, please ignore this post!  I need glasses, my eyes aren't good enough to be using 1600x1200   :Embarassed: Last edited by BodOrange on Mon Jan 05, 2004 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCoop

have you got isa bus support (in 'Bus options')

----------

## BodOrange

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> have you got isa bus support (in 'Bus options')

 

yes that was the problem.  I just spotted it after posting.

Thanks

----------

## BodOrange

I have gkrellm displaying my sensor data thanks to this thread.  For the time being I have just applied the 0.1 scale factor to the temps as I can't be bothered doing the calibration thing just yet.  Anyone have a scale factor and zero correction for the KT7 mobos  :Wink: 

Also is there a cmd line tool to read from the sensor output similar to sensors? I'd rather not install the lm-sensors package ATM.

thanks.

----------

## Seph64

Is there an I2C module that I would not want to modprobe on a nForce2 motherboard? Because sometimes when I try to modprobe a module in the /i2c/chips module folders, it'll turn off my moniter, and I have to turn off my computer then unplug it for a few minutes, then turn it back on because I'd get a repeditive beep if I just try to reboot.

I will post what modules I have compiled when I get back into my system. Right now I am posting on my iBook.

----------

## orko22

i been using gentoo-dev-sources, i have, i2c, lm-sensors, gkrellm, working great, but when I load the modules of I2C my cpu, start working really slow.

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -t /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

Timing buffered disk reads: 58 MB in 3.18 seconds = 18.25 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm -T /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 648 MB in 2.01 seconds = 322.12 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# modprobe w83781d

bash-2.05b# modprobe i2c-viapro

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module Size Used by

i2c_viapro 4908 0

w83781d 33920 0

i2c_sensor 2272 1 w83781d

i2c_core 20836 3 i2c_viapro,w83781d,i2c_sensor

nvidia 1701356 10

bash-2.05b# hdparm -t /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

Timing buffered disk reads: 48 MB in 3.03 seconds = 15.86 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm -T /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 104 MB in 2.66 seconds = 39.16 MB/sec 

```

I'm using a Motherboard, Asus CUV4X-E, intel PIII 800 MHz 256 ram, chipset VIA, but i use, de winbound modules (with via doesn't work

this is mikernel .config I2C part 

```

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# I2C Algorithms

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

```

i got mi dmesg in

http://schoolgirl.homeunix.net/dmesg-2.6.0-1.16

i illreally apreciate if someone could help me.

Thanks

Nicolas

----------

## rXi

webhawg:

ahh.. sorry. i didnt want to play with it too much in case something broke, but i looked around and realised that i just load the modules on boot (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) and everything seems to work. btw i dont actually start lm_sensors rc, it does nothing for me.

the module w83781d is the important one for me. its the chip module afaik, so i get nothing til i load that module.

as for the modules not loading, id guess they dont work on the hardware you have, unless there is some specific error msg your getting?

rxi

----------

## webhawg

 *rXi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> webhawg: 
> 
> ahh.. sorry. i didnt want to play with it too much in case something broke, but i looked around and realised that i just load the modules on boot (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) and everything seems to work. btw i dont actually start lm_sensors rc, it does nothing for me. 
> ...

 

I had everything working great with gentoo sources 2.4.20-r9.  I used this guide and got the sensors to work perfectly.  I then upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.0-r1 and nothing works now.

Does anyone else know why I can't load the "lm" modules?  lm80, lm75, etc...

----------

## Kow

Well I see Linux is far behind in the field of this.

I have every module loaded to do with i2c and still no sensors....

Perhaps they feel not supporting the 686B chipset (lots of Abit mobo's come with it) is not required.

 *Quote:*   

> i2c_isa                 2368  0
> 
> i2c_sensor              3328  5 eeprom,lm75,lm78,lm85,via686a
> 
> i2c_viapro              5708  0
> ...

 

----------

## Slammer

You need i2c-dev. 

I have also a via686 mobo, and for me, the i2c-viapro does not work, I am using the i2c-via.

----------

## mobiusproject

Seph64, these are the modules that I use for my nforce2 board (A7N8X Deluxe):

I2C Support (i2c-core)

I2C Device Interface (i2c-dev)

I2C Hardware Bus support -> Nvidia Nforce2 (i2c-nforce2)

I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support -> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F (w83781d)

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

So I got a new computer and this stuff is not working anymore... Anyone else got a nforce 3 board and tried using lm_sensors / 2.6.x modules? I can't get this to work, it's a Shuttle SN85G4.

----------

## mal0

i'm experiencing some problems here   :Confused: 

now, my modules look like:

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod | grep i2c

i2c_nforce2             6464  0

i2c_dev                11200  0

i2c_sensor              3264  1 w83781d

i2c_core               26052  4 w83781d,i2c_nforce2,i2c_dev,i2c_sensor

bash-2.05b#

```

if i manually load i2c-isa, gkrellm2 works with all sensors provided by my 8rda+ nf2 mainboard - otherwise it will only show cpu sensor

now i want to use a tool, you maybe never heard of - 8rdavcore. i need that to really underclock my cpu - only using that util, it's possible to reach a vcore of only 1.075v!

with config shown, it works just fine.

if i let i2c-isa load at boot time, gkrellm2 shows all sensors  :Very Happy:  - BUT: 8rdavcore works no longer   :Evil or Very Mad: 

it says something like it can't read or write to the i2c bus?!

if i unload i2c-isa, it says that there would be no /dev/i2c devices there?!

please help me! i do need both utilities running!

----------

## Heksanol

I finally got gkrellm to read my lm-sensors.

Using gentoo-dev-2.6.1-rc3

KT400

This is what i did in my kernel config:

I didnt make anything modules in the i2c-support section - just made it to compile into the kernel.

<*> I2C support                                                                  

<*>   I2C device interface

Then in I2C Hardware Bus support, I build in "VIA 82C596/82C686/823x"

Then in I2C Hardware Sensor Chip Support, I build in "ITE IT87xx and compatibles" and "VIA686A".

And thats it.

Make sure you have a /sys directory.

Make sure lm-sensors and gk-sensors are not compiled on your system, if they are, then emerge -C them, cause you dont need them.

Make sure you have the latest gkrellm compiled - v2.1.24

After you have booted with your new kernel config, emerge gkrellm again, and then the sensor options should work.

As for the callibration, here is the part from the man gkrellm2 file:

 *Quote:*   

>  Here  is  a hypothetical CPU calibration procedure.  Make sure gkrellm is configured with default factors of 1.0 and off-
> 
>        sets of 0 and is reporting temperatures in centigrade:
> 
>        1 <B7>    Power on the machine and read a real temperature T1 from the bios or a temperature probe.   If  reading  from  the
> ...

 

I still have to calibrate mine correctly, but that can wait.

Also, most of the stuff I said above has been mentioned by the person who started this thread.

PS - if anyone can give a layman's explanation on how to callibrate the voltage sensors, please feel free to give your advice!

----------

## MADcow

Does anyone have factor and offset numbers for a K7D-Master L?

----------

## Andersson

I calibrated my temperature settings today as described above, but I found it hard to create a big enough difference in temperature to change the cpu temp. I wish there was an option in bios to stress the cpu. Perhaps I'll try again when it's really cold outside (today was about 7'C), then put a radiator next to the computer and get the second reading.

I'll be getting one of those quiet passive cooling things for the graphics card and I heard those generate a lot of heat. Well, now I'll know if I need to buy an extra fan or not.  :Smile: 

What different programs are there to display the values except for gkrellm and gdesklets? Anything command line?

*edit* I just realized you can cat /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-6000/temp_input1 from a script and add your offset and factor there. Nice!  :Smile: 

----------

## rXi

Andersson:

yes there are a couple.. sensors which comes with the lm-sensors pkg and xsensors which is just a gui version sensors. there are some desklets for lm_sensors. or you could tail -f the temp file.  and ofcourse ksensors for kde people. and wmsensormon for window maker.

rxi

----------

## arcangel

I have asus a7v333, kernel 2.6.1-r1, and lm-sensors 2.8.0, but I don't have temp sensors, I have this modules loaded:

w83781d                31936  0

i2c_sensor              2368  1 w83781d

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_dev                 8256  0

i2c_core               20680  4 w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_viapro,i2c_dev

but I have this result

as99127f-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

VCore 1:   +1.71 V  (min =  +1.57 V, max =  +1.73 V)       ALARM

VCore 2:   +1.71 V  (min =  +1.57 V, max =  +1.73 V)

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)

+5V:       +4.97 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +12.89 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:     -13.48 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

-5V:       -5.10 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

fan1:     4354 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 337500 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

vid:      +1.650 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

----------

## Andersson

arcangel, I also have the modules i2c_isa and i2c_algo_bit (but the latter is probably just needed for the tv-card) loaded. If that's not it, perhaps your mobo doesn't have any temp sensors. What does /sys/bus/i2c/devices/ look like?

edit: I just saw this in another thread, it might be an lm_sensor problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=124354

----------

## Clock

I did:

emerge gkrellm

emerge -C gkrellm

emerge gkrellm

And still in the "Properties" there are no sensors in gkrellm2.

----------

## Heksanol

 *Clock wrote:*   

> I did:
> 
> emerge gkrellm
> 
> emerge -C gkrellm
> ...

 

Er... does your lmsensors work; if you use 2.6.*, did you choose the correct settings for lm sensors? Cause if lm sensors dont work, then they wont be availlable in gkrellm2.

----------

## crazedmodder

I know this is a bit late, but I believe this might help some of you who don't know what modules to pick (it doesn't note anything about the ISA module, so if you pick the right module and it doesn't work, try ISA, with ISA bus support)

Check HERE and find which motherboard you have and just remember the sensor chip corresponding to your motherboard.  Then go Here and check SENSOR CHIP DRIVERS - STATUS (purple table) for your chip.  The driver is the module you need!

IE:

I have a Gigabyte GA7-VAXP

MBM list says the sensor chip is the SIS950/ITE8705F

The LM-sensors page says :

SiS  	950  	it87

I need the it87 module  :Smile: 

----------

## Lolo-

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> Does anyone have factor and offset numbers for a K7D-Master L?

 

could you tell me which options you checked in your kernel config to get the sensors work ?

----------

## viperlin

 *crazedmodder wrote:*   

> I know this is a bit late, but I believe this might help some of you who don't know what modules to pick (it doesn't note anything about the ISA module, so if you pick the right module and it doesn't work, try ISA, with ISA bus support)
> 
> Check HERE and find which motherboard you have and just remember the sensor chip corresponding to your motherboard.  Then go Here and check SENSOR CHIP DRIVERS - STATUS (purple table) for your chip.  The driver is the module you need!
> 
> IE:
> ...

 

yeh but one problem, i've tried it87 and it doesn't work  :Wink: 

----------

## MADcow

Lolo-: 

 *Quote:*   

>    613	# I2C support
> 
> CONFIG_I2C=m
> 
> CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m
> ...

 

you also need isa support in bus options.

oh yeah, and tell us about your box. i'm interested in other peoples' dualie setups.

----------

## tactless

nForce 2 user here... the i2c-nforce2 module does nothing for me. Instead, I use these modules:

```
w83781d                31744  0

i2c_sensor              3456  1 w83781d

i2c_isa                 2816  0

i2c_core               22020  3 w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa
```

Things are looking good with them.[/code]

----------

## Lolo-

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> Lolo-: 
> 
> you also need isa support in bus options.
> 
> oh yeah, and tell us about your box. i'm interested in other peoples' dualie setups.

 

(my box is a msi k7d (no lan chipset) with 2 athlon 1800+)

thx a lot, isa was missing   :Embarassed: 

but you shouldn't need all the via/savage modules

```
Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_isa                 1664  0 

w83781d                32384  0 

i2c_sensor              2336  1 w83781d

i2c_amd756              4900  0 

i2c_core               21160  4 i2c_isa,w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_amd756

nvidia               2071624  12 

hw_random               4436  0
```

anyway to load the modules at startup ?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

see /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Put the modules you want to load in there.

----------

## crazedmodder

 *viperlin wrote:*   

>  *crazedmodder wrote:*   I know this is a bit late, but I believe this might help some of you who don't know what modules to pick (it doesn't note anything about the ISA module, so if you pick the right module and it doesn't work, try ISA, with ISA bus support)
> 
> Check HERE and find which motherboard you have and just remember the sensor chip corresponding to your motherboard.  Then go Here and check SENSOR CHIP DRIVERS - STATUS (purple table) for your chip.  The driver is the module you need!
> 
> IE:
> ...

 

Did you put ISA support?

----------

## viperlin

yep the driver gives me a CPU temp of 700 degree's C, so it detects it but reads it wrong

----------

## MADcow

lolo-:

```
root@Helix> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83781d                31648  - 

eeprom                  5672  - 

i2c_sensor              2144  - 

i2c_isa                 1472  - 

i2c_amd756              4004  - 

i2c_core               19976  - 

agpgart                26348  - 

fglrx                 200580  -
```

those are the only modules that are being used. yeah, i could remove the other ones, but extra modules never killed anyone, right?

if you put the modules you need into /etc/modules.autoload, one module per line, it will load them at boot.

----------

## Andersson

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> yep the driver gives me a CPU temp of 700 degree's C, so it detects it but reads it wrong

 

You probably need to calibrate the sensors. There was instructions for this in an earlier post in this thread, but you could just divide by 20 something -after all it's not the absolute temperature that's important but how it changes under heavy load or when you add new hardware.

----------

## crazedmodder

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> yep the driver gives me a CPU temp of 700 degree's C, so it detects it but reads it wrong

 

I get:

1: 330*C

2: 880*C

3: -550*C

Voltage:

3.3V: 6.5

+5V is right

+12V is right

-12V: -8.9V

-5V is right

I dunno if the fans display properly (got no 3 pin fans) but I think it may be a module problem.  Anyone else using it87 having the same problems?  I tried a few other modules and it gave the same results  :Sad:   None of the things displayed wrong are even possible temperatures.  Also, I know my mb sensor isn't wack because MBM under windows reads temps fine...  Anyone got a fix?

EDIT

 *Andersson wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*   yep the driver gives me a CPU temp of 700 degree's C, so it detects it but reads it wrong 
> 
> You probably need to calibrate the sensors. There was instructions for this in an earlier post in this thread, but you could just divide by 20 something -after all it's not the absolute temperature that's important but how it changes under heavy load or when you add new hardware.

 

I just read your post.  normally under windows I get 55*C idle and 60*C load, while I get 70*C 3/4 load with all fans @ 7V.  I'll check, thanks!

----------

## TlighT

I have a Asus A7V133 motherboard and the sensors seem to be working fine (2.6.1 kernel). 

I use these modules:

```
w83781d                31936  0

i2c_sensor              2368  1 w83781d

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_core               20868  3 w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_viapro
```

Everything seems to be reported correctly. I only had to change the CPU temperature in gkrellm, which was half the temperature the BIOS reported, so I used a Factor 2 to get the (hopefully) correct temperature.

----------

## theboywho

Anyone know if the nForce3/amd64 mother boards have i2c sensors on them? 

I know the nForce3 has SMBus but i dont know if it has sensors?

----------

## agent_jdh

Just got myself a new ABit AN7 (nForce2) mobo, has anyone had any success with this thing?  I've tried most (if not all) of the recommendations in this thread, including the i2c-isa stuff.

I got some stuff in /sys/bus/i2c/devices which appears to be related to the eeprom i2c device .... but nothing on actual temp sensors.  I noticed this when I compiled all the i2c stuff (minus the things that obviously were not right for this board) into the kernel instead of as modules.

The strange thing about this board is that it appears to have a standard Winbond W83627HF, which is supported by the w83781d driver, and also a thing called uGuru which apparently is a Winbond W83L950D chip.  I see there is a driver for the W83L785TS but it probably doesn't support the newer chip (yet?).

Anyone know of a solution to this?

----------

## tactless

Success here with nForce2...

Modules: w83781d, i2c_sensor, i2c_isa, i2c_core

Getting temperature readings for case and processor, and one fan RPM reading.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *tactless wrote:*   

> Success here with nForce2...
> 
> Modules: w83781d, i2c_sensor, i2c_isa, i2c_core
> 
> Getting temperature readings for case and processor, and one fan RPM reading.

 

Yeah I saw your earlier post, and tried those settings on my AN7 but with no success.  The Windows software supplied with the board to monitor sensors appears to use this other uGuru chip, which doesn't appear to work with any of the drivers in the 2.6 kernels.

----------

## filipp

Using a Asus VIA KT266e mobo.

Ive loaded the following modules:

i2c_dev

i2c_isa

i2c_viapro

i2c_sensor

i2c_core 

w83781d

via686a

it87

I get the nodes:

```

filipp@tigger filipp $ cd /sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-002d/

alarms        fan_min1      in_max0       in_min3       temp_hyst3

beep_enable   fan_min2      in_max1       in_min4       temp_input1

beep_mask     fan_min3      in_max2       in_min5       temp_input2

detach_state  in_input0     in_max3       in_min6       temp_input3

fan_div1      in_input1     in_max4       name          temp_max1

fan_div2      in_input2     in_max5       pwm1          temp_max2

fan_div3      in_input3     in_max6       pwm2          temp_max3

fan_input1    in_input4     in_min0       pwm_enable2   vid

fan_input2    in_input5     in_min1       temp_hyst1    vrm

fan_input3    in_input6     in_min2       temp_hyst2

```

But when I point gkrellm or a gdesklet to any of the temp_input{1-3}

files, I get completely wrong readigs (3000, 2750 and 11200 respectively)

Then I decided to give the latest lm-sensors package a ago and emerged

lm-sensors-2.8.2.20040111. With sensors-detect I could at least

get some info on what sensor my machine had.

Whats very WEIRD to me, is that "sensors" gives out, what seems like perfectly SANE readings:

```

filipp@tigger filipp $ sensors

as99127f-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

VCore 1:   +1.76 V  (min =  +1.54 V, max =  +1.95 V)

VCore 2:   +0.10 V  (min =  +2.24 V, max =  +2.74 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.46 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.62 V)

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.40 V  (min =  +9.12 V, max = +13.62 V)

-12V:     -10.81 V  (min =  -9.60 V, max = -14.37 V)

-5V:       -3.25 V  (min =  -4.00 V, max =  -6.00 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +30C  (high =  +105C, hyst =    +0C)

CPU Temp:  +55.0C  (high =   +95C, hyst =   +85C)          (beep)

temp3:    +224.4C  (high =  +122C, hyst =  +121C)

vid:      +1.750 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

 

Philips-i2c-0-61

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

```

So my question is where does "sensors" get its info and why is everything

in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/... gibberish?

Many TIA,

-filipp

----------

## Andersson

 *filipp wrote:*   

> So my question is where does "sensors" get its info and why is everything
> 
> in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/... gibberish?

 

sensors gets the info from the gibberish because it multiplies the value with one number and add another to the product to get the correct value. What you see in /sys/bus/.... is the output from the sensors, which don't use celsius degrees -it's much easier to convert the output to celsius or farenheit in the computer than trying to do it with hardware components.

There are instructions on calibrating in this thread, but usually you're only interested in the changes anyway (does the temperature increase if I add another hard drive?). gkrellm and probably gdesklets have input fields for these corrections. (They're called factor and offset in gkrellm). Just set them to something that sounds about right (or calibrate to match sensors if you trust those values).

----------

## razamatan

i'm having some weird hdd issues w/ i2c

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127131&highlight=

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Success with Shuttle's SN85G4 (n-force3 chipset):

 *uname -r wrote:*   

> 2.6.2-rc1-mm2

 

 *lsmod wrote:*   

> it87                   24904  0
> 
> i2c_isa                 2624  0
> 
> i2c_sensor              3328  1 it87
> ...

 

 *ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290/ wrote:*   

> alarms        fan_div3    fan_min1   in_input1  in_input5  in_max0  in_max4  in_min0  in_min4  name     sensor3      temp_max1  temp_min2
> 
> detach_state  fan_input1  fan_min2   in_input2  in_input6  in_max1  in_max5  in_min1  in_min5  power    temp_input1  temp_max2  temp_min3
> 
> fan_div1      fan_input2  fan_min3   in_input3  in_input7  in_max2  in_max6  in_min2  in_min6  sensor1  temp_input2  temp_max3
> ...

 

----------

## filipp

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Success with Shuttle's SN85G4 (n-force3 chipset):

 

How do you make the information in /sys/bus/i2c/... meaningful?

-filipp

PS. Your signature - is that "After darkness came light, after Windows came Tux?"

----------

## theboywho

emerge lm-sensors-2.8.2 - is is masked so ull have to unmask it in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

this version doest install

modules - just the scripts like sensors detect etc

u can use the sensors program to display the sensor info. Ive got it working on nforce3 as well now!  :Smile:  i thinkgkrellm should be able to show the sensor info? tho ive not tried it.

----------

## theboywho

i get fan speeds and voltages but the tempratures come up as:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!
> 
> 

 

did you get your tempratures as well?[/quote]

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Yes I did, I suppose they are correct (about 65 to 70°C under full load)

All I did was to load the modules, re-emerge gkrellm and to divide the values by 0.1 in gkrellm using the "Factor" Box.

I rebooted just now and set the fan to "Smart Mode", but when loading the modules it switches to "full"... Has anybody managed to change this behaviour at runtime?

*update*: http://archives.andrew.net.au/lm-sensors/msg04548.html

Let's see whether this works with 2.6.2-rc1-mm2....

Anybody who got a Shuttle, please try and report back!

Thanks in advance!

----------

## theboywho

ah im using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 - its also probably why my SATA appears as scsi and yours appears as ide - will try it

* update *

oddly the tempx_input entries in sysfs have numbers in them - but the senors script wont show them! grr

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I installed lm_sensors-2.8.2, but I don't know what to think of it. I don't need this userland stuff if gkrellm shows temp without that... It's nice for detection, but I figured that out already *G*. Anyway, I'd recommend using this with 2.6.2-rc1-mm2, as more lm_sensors modules have merged into the kernel sources.

Seems like the entries in /proc described in the documentation are missing, and they are missing in /sys too. I filed a bug report, let's see what happens.

----------

## Lolo-

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> Does anyone have factor and offset numbers for a K7D-Master L?

 

I use these settings:

```

temp1: 

factor: 0.2

offset: -34

temp2:

factor: 0.1

offset: -23

temp3:

factor: 0.1333

offset: -49.667

```

it seems that (factor=1,offset=0) is a good setting for the fan speed sensors

I don't use voltage sensors

----------

## theboywho

did you have to patch 2.6.2-rc1-mm2 with the stuff for the SI 3512? did u just use the same patches as b4 or did they need modifying? could u post the modified patches? thanks!

i tried patching with the fan-control stuff from https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=803600 but sum of the hunks failed - and im not so great with the patch hacking yet - might take a look when ive got more time

----------

## MADcow

Lolo-: i've been using factor 1, offset -22 for the CPUs, but that's only a guess.

i wish my /etc/sensors.conf still worked :grumble:

i'm gonna stick with mine.. your numbers give me -16 for cpu 0 and 33 for cpu 1. way off  :Razz: 

tahnks though

----------

## Lolo-

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> Lolo-: i've been using factor 1, offset -22 for the CPUs, but that's only a guess.
> 
> i wish my /etc/sensors.conf still worked :grumble:
> 
> i'm gonna stick with mine.. your numbers give me -16 for cpu 0 and 33 for cpu 1. way off 
> ...

 

I've applied the method explained in the man pages of gkrellm2 (so my values are quite experimental too   :Confused:  )

----------

## theboywho

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> I installed lm_sensors-2.8.2, but I don't know what to think of it. I don't need this userland stuff if gkrellm shows temp without that... It's nice for detection, but I figured that out already *G*. Anyway, I'd recommend using this with 2.6.2-rc1-mm2, as more lm_sensors modules have merged into the kernel sources.
> 
> Seems like the entries in /proc described in the documentation are missing, and they are missing in /sys too. I filed a bug report, let's see what happens.

 

ive changed to 2.6.2-rc1-mm1 the patch worked a treat. only i still get TEMP not found errors in the output of sensors.

UPDATE:

Using ksensors i get M/B 49C CPU -15 C and temp3: 39C  will try with gkrellm

hmm gkrellm gives the same values, im pretty sure that my CPU is not at -15 C

----------

## BoBB

This work perfectly for me up to the sensors-detect part, it errors out with this error ... No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

Ive tried loading i2c-dev but it still errors out with that message, anyone have any clues?

----------

## theboywho

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *update*: http://archives.andrew.net.au/lm-sensors/msg04548.html
> 
> Let's see whether this works with 2.6.2-rc1-mm2....
> ...

 

Did you get those it87 init reset patches to work with 2.6.2-rc1-mm2? i couldnt. it looks to me like i2c-2.8.3 is a little different from the in kernel version - i thought those were meant to be up 2date?

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

It Works! YAY! First time I get it to work at all.

Mobo : Asus A7M 266-D

Kernel : 2.6.1-rc1-love3

gkrellm : 2.1.25

----------

## Popop56

It does work on my System - I'm using a EPOX nforce2 mobo.

Ive loaded the following modules:

```
i2c_nforce2             5120  0

w83781d                33600  0

i2c_sensor              2432  1 w83781d

i2c_core               21124  3 i2c_nforce2,w83781d,i2c_sensor
```

Result of sensors: No sensors found! 

 :Sad: 

Anyone know of a solution to this?

----------

## MADcow

has anyone tried 2.6.2-rc2? the sensors are EVEN FARTHER off; mine reads at like 600. this is retarted. i liked the OLD i2c...

----------

## MADcow

UGGHH this is horrible. i calibrated the offset for the sensors in 2.6.2, but it keeps jumping around EVERYWHERE. even after setting the offset to the right temp, it drops by like 6 degrees in either direction. then when i set it again, it changes AGAIN. i think something hates me  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## christsong84

```
psalms root # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

4-0048  4-0049  4-0050  4-0051

psalms root # sensors

eeprom-i2c-4-51

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

eeprom-i2c-4-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

lm75-i2c-4-49

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

lm75-i2c-4-48

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

psalms root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               1704172  10 

eeprom                  7040  0 

lm75                    7552  0 

i2c_isa                 2816  0 

i2c_i801                8076  0 

i2c_algo_pcf            7424  0 

i2c_algo_bit           10120  0 

i2c_sensor              3456  2 eeprom,lm75

i2c_core               22076  1 

psalms root # 

```

help? using Asus PC-DL Deluxe motherboard (and I'm too lazy to read through all the pages...

----------

## yamakawa

Hi, I am new to this kind of topic.

I used to use kernel ACPI support to know thermal info on my laptop. That works fine. The problem is that the app Im using, wmpower does not show fan status correctly. Whatever the fan status is, it always show "FAN-."

So, I want to use i2c and lm-sensors, hopefully gkreIIm to know the info.

As in the help here, I made each i2c module, a kernel for it, rebooted and ran sensrors-detect.

It detects successfully the driver and loads it w/ success

```
Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801CA/CAM ICH3

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

Module loaded succesfully.
```

But when it comes to adapter, it looks like this

```

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1820 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x69
```

with series of "Failed!" messages followed and ended up with

```
Sorry, no chips were detected.
```

At a glance, it seems there is few reports to have this working on laptop. My basic question is: is it for laptop as well? If so, what is wrong with my case?

I emerged kernel 2.6.2-rc3, lm-sensors 2.8.2.20040111

```
# lsmod |grep i2c

i2c_isa                 1856  0 

i2c_sensor              2880  12 asb100,adm1021,eeprom,w83l785ts,w83781d,via686a,lm90,lm85,lm83,lm78,lm75,it87

i2c_i801                7920  0 

i2c_dev                10336  0 

i2c_core               22916  16 i2c_isa,asb100,adm1021,eeprom,w83l785ts,w83781d,via686a,lm90,lm85,lm83,lm78,lm75,it87,i2c_sensor,i2c_i801,i2c_dev
```

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz |grep "I2C"

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
```

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

What's in /sys/bus/i2c/devices? Can you get something out of there?

----------

## dogshu

```
delta-9 root # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-amd756...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading lm90...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading smbus-arp...                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading w83627hf...                                                  [ !! ]

delta-9 root # modprobe smbus-arp

FATAL: Module smbus_arp not found.

delta-9 root # modprobe w83627hf

FATAL: Module w83627hf not found.

```

I am running 2.6.2-rc2-mm2 and lm-sensors 2.8.2... where can I get these smbus-arp and w83627hf modules?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I don't know whether they have been ported yet - see the lm_sensors homepage for details.

----------

## mike2297

I can't get this to work at all.  Check it:

```

root@mikescomp mike # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                10752  0

via686a                19972  0

eeprom                  7232  0

adm1021                12288  0

i2c_sensor              2944  3 via686a,eeprom,adm1021

i2c_isa                 1920  0

i2c_viapro              6924  0

i2c_core               25476  7 i2c_dev,via686a,eeprom,adm1021,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro

```

These are the modules that sensors-detect told me I should load.  In my /sys/bus/i2c/devices directory, there are two folders:

```

root@mikescomp mike # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0018/

alarms        name   temp_input1  temp_max1  temp_min1

detach_state  power  temp_input2  temp_max2  temp_min2

root@mikescomp mike # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0051/

detach_state  eeprom  name  power

```

When I run sensors:

```

root@mikescomp mike # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

 

lm84-i2c-0-18

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Board:        +0�C  (low  =    +4�C, high =    +0�C)

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

```

Has anybody been able to get sensors to actually work on this motherboard?  The temp_input files in the 0-0018 directory contain "0" by the way.

-Mike

----------

## yamakawa

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> What's in /sys/bus/i2c/devices? Can you get something out of there?

 

I do see anything at all.  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
bash-2.05b$ ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices

bash-2.05b$
```

----------

## SaFrOuT

why am i getting this error?

----------

## SaFrOuT

now i was able to search and try many solutions till i was able to run sensors-detect

but after finsihing it i got this

----------

## yamakawa

Perhaps is it related with it saying...

We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1820 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x69[/code]

here?

I tried both i2c-algo-bit and i2c-algo-pcf loaded by modprobe and they are loaded.

```
# lsmod |grep i2

i2c_algo_pcf            6980  0 

i2c_isa                 1856  0 

i2c_algo_bit            9800  0 

i2c_sensor              2880  0 

i2c_i801                7920  0 

i2c_dev                10336  0 

i2c_core               22916  6 i2c_algo_pcf,i2c_isa,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_sensor,i2c_i801,i2c_dev
```

After that, I once again ran sensors-detect only to get the same result.

So, is it possible or usual to use lm-sensors on laptop in general?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Well, many people are fine using this on laptops.

Perhaps the modules for the sensors on your motherbard have not yet been ported to 2.6 by the lm_sensors team? Please see their homepage for details.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@SaFrout

Apparantly these modules have not yet been ported, please see lm_sensors homepage for details.

----------

## digital

anyone have any luck with any 865pe boards? my neo2-ls is somewhat working, voltages but no temperatures (what I really want).

digital@station1 1-0290 $ sensors 

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.49 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

VCore 2:   +1.54 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)              

+5V:       +5.11 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:     -12.20 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)              

-5V:       -5.10 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)              

V5SB:      +5.59 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

VBat:      +3.06 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)              

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 3552 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan2:     6428 RPM  (min = 5672 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =  883 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

vid:      +0.000 V

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

digital@station1 1-0290 $ lsmod | grep i2c

i2c_algo_bit            9608  0 

i2c_sensor              2944  1 w83781d

i2c_dev                 9088  0 

i2c_isa                 2304  0 

i2c_core               19456  5 i2c_algo_bit,w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_dev,i2c_isa

plus the w83781d

i would really like temperature readings, is anyone else using this board successfully?

----------

## dalek

I have the 2.6.1-rc1 kernel and have been using gkrellm for a while.  I noticed since I upgraded from 2.6.0-test11 that sometimes the temp and fan speed freezes.  They don't change at all.  

I tested the temp two ways.  I ran glxgears for a bit, no change.  Then I pointed a small heater toward the computer, the side is off at the moment, still no change.  I can hear the fan, it's in auto temp mode, speed up.  I know it is getting warm.  If I reboot it works for a while then freezes again.

I have re-emerged gkrellm to see if their was a bad file somewhere, no help.  I did create the /sys way back when I updated to 2.6.  

Is there something wrong with the kernel you think?  Anything else you can think of?

Waiting on ideas.  Me confused, which is pretty easy most of the time.  <scratches head>

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@digital:

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/chips/w83781d

Have you read this already? Perhaps one of the parameters can fix your problem...

@dalek:

I got no idea what this could cause this, you might file a bug report here.

----------

## dalek

I'm pretty sure it is a kernel issue.  I went back to 2.6.0-test11 and it works flawlessly.  I'm not sure if I should tell the kernel people or the Gkrellm people.  I also don't want to throw up a false alarm.

It really acts like the files in /sys are not being updated after running a while.  From what I understand, which ain't a whole lot, that is done by the kernel.

I don't have lm-sensors installed.  the new versions of 2.6 kernel nad Gkrellm don't need it.  I'm glad they were a pain in the but to install in Mandrake.

I did start a thread on this.  No other responses though.

Should I tell the kernel or Gkrellm people, or both so they can hash it out as to what is wrong?

Thanks for the help.

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Perhaps it would be best to first file a bug report at bugs.gentoo.org and ask them what to do...

----------

## digital

No luck with hardware sensors for me. I might come back to this at a later point and if I get it working I'll post about my experiences.

----------

## riggagoogoo

When I follow this howto and run sensors-detect i get the following error:

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

I have a /sys folder and it is populated so should I need to run the command stated in the line above?

Any help appreciated.

RiGGa

----------

## theboywho

i installed lm-sensors 2.8.3 on my nForce3 system using the it87 driver now the sensors script shows my tempratures correctly. tho some of the voltages are incorrect and labled incorrectly. Also im not sure if the temratures are marked correctly.

Although the lm-sensors website says that i2c is not recomemeded for it87/2.6.x users, and the it87 fan control stuff hasnt been ported either.

----------

## theboywho

 *riggagoogoo wrote:*   

> When I follow this howto and run sensors-detect i get the following error:
> 
> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
> 
> I have a /sys folder and it is populated so should I need to run the command stated in the line above?
> ...

 

have you tried

```
 modprobe i2c-dev 
```

----------

## riggagoogoo

Ahh that looks better thanks!  I take it I just add that to modules.autoload to get it loaded on each boot?

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## riggagoogoo

Spoke too soon, I stepped through sensors-detect and chose the ISA option, insmodded all the modules and all I get when I do sensors is this:

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

I have all i2c stuff selected as modules in kernel config including all the hardware sensors chip support selected as modules too.

I have an MSI KT6 motherboard

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## riggagoogoo

Current status:

From fresh reboot:

Only module loaded at this time is for my network card, if I then type sensors it comes up with:

Can't access /proc file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.2 and no nothing about sysfs, should i be mounting it?

Any help appreciated

RiGGA

----------

## theboywho

could be that your sensors havent been ported to the 2.6 kernels yet? (i am assuming that you are using the 2.6 kernel) 

Could you post the output of lsmod and sensor-detect?

----------

## riggagoogoo

yes I am using 2.6.2, like I stated in my last post the only module loaded is my network card (this is a fresh install of gentoo) so posting my lsmod would not be worth it as it only contains one line.

If i run sensors-detect it just comes up stating this:

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

heeeelp!!

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## dalek

You do have to enable /sys files system support and tell it to mount on boot.  You also have to create /sys directory, I think I read where you did that.

You may also have to enable ISA bus support even if you do not have ISA slots.  The chips for the temps and fans are usually on a ISA bus.

You can follow this path /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290 to see if there are files there.  The 0-0290 part may vary, actuall it will be different but may be the only one there.

Hope that helps.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riggagoogoo

Ok thanks but how do i enable the /sys filesystem support (and mount it for that matter)? 

I currently have a /sys folder and it has stuff in there like bus etc but it does not have i2c in there.  

I have enabled ISA bus support, thanks for your patience

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## dalek

According to what I am reading it should mount it when it sees it exists.  Can you post you /etc/mtab?  Do NOT change that file.  Just copy and paste.

You may want to try this command as root:

```
mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys
```

If it works maybe you can add to fstab.  Mine does it automatically.  Bit   :Confused:   at the moment.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riggagoogoo

It would appear that it is already loaded, heres my mtab:

/dev/hda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

none /sys sysfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/hda5 /storage ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

But if I run sensors-detect to set up my sensors I get this:

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

RiGGa

----------

## dalek

This is how I did mine, as I recall.  It has been a while.  I compiled in the proper chips, not modules, made the /sys directory.  I then rebooted and made sure it showed it mounted /sys during the boot process.  It does not show up in dmesg or in the log files.  It is sort of in between the two points.

After that I re-emerged gkrellm.  It worked since then.  It apparently looks for the sensors during the compile.  It did not work until I got the /sys stuff to work and re-emerged gkrellm.

I would make sure the correct files are present in /sys before emergeing gkrellm again.  You should see something like this:

```
root@smoker /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290 # ls

alarms        fan_div3    fan_min3   in_input5  in_max2  in_max8  in_min5  pwm1         temp_input1  temp_min1

beep_enable   fan_input1  in_input0  in_input6  in_max3  in_min0  in_min6  pwm2         temp_input2  temp_min2

beep_mask     fan_input2  in_input1  in_input7  in_max4  in_min1  in_min7  pwm_enable2  temp_input3  temp_min3

detach_state  fan_input3  in_input2  in_input8  in_max5  in_min2  in_min8  sensor1      temp_max1    vid

fan_div1      fan_min1    in_input3  in_max0    in_max6  in_min3  name     sensor2      temp_max2    vrm

fan_div2      fan_min2    in_input4  in_max1    in_max7  in_min4  power    sensor3      temp_max3

root@smoker /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290 #
```

If you do not have that, the sensors will not work.  It took me a few times to get the right driver compiled into the kernel.  Mine is the Winbond driver.  

Hope that helps.  Got to go get groceries.  Crap I hate doing that.  Too cold.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

Oh, I did NOT install lm_sensors at all.  I had to remove it for mine to work.  Yours may be different somehow so I may be wrong here.  Each rig is different.  I seem to recall reading somewhere that the drivers in the kernel, module or not, are all that is needed.  That is for 2.6 only though.

Memory is sometimes wrong though.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@riggagoogoo

Please read the first post in this thread again, I updated it just now... This should answer your questions.

----------

## riggagoogoo

OK I now have sensors running to a degree, I just needed the w83697hf module, however when I run it I get the following (cut down for clarity)

CPU:        +490°C  (high =  +920°C, hyst =  +770°C)   sensor = thermistor

MB:       +595.0°C  (high =  +800°C, hyst =  +750°C)   sensor = thermistor

How do I make it display it like 49°C and change tje high and hyst levels?  I have read through sensors.conf and added the following under the w83697hf section:

```

    set temp1_over 66

    set temp1_hyst 70

    set temp2_over 20

    set temp2_hyst 60

```

But it makes no difference, also I cant find anywhere to change the temperature output to xx°C

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

The latest lm-sensors in unstable portage works with 2.6. Of course, it does not compile any drivers, since you are now supposed to use those from the kernel. It's a good thing since some sensor reporting programs (ie. ksensors) need libsensors from lm-sensors to work.

And BTW, according to this page, many drivers are not yet fully ported to 2.6, so those of you who have problems with bad values (happens to me) or no support at all, don't worry, it's just not fully working yet in 2.6, but they're working on it.

----------

## riggagoogoo

Mine appears to be accurate apart from the fact that 60C is displayed as 600C etc.  If I could just find out where in the sensors.conf to correct that and change the High and Hyst values for my CPU and Mobo then I would be happy, can anyone help?

I would like to thanks all the members of the forums for the help i've received so far.

RiGGa

----------

## Mindust

This is off the redhat forum, but it might help:

http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-January/msg00125.html

Also, read the parent thread for sensors on the P4P800.

----------

## riggagoogoo

Thanks, I have done some more research on this and it appears its a know problema nd will be fixed in subsequent releases - no real prob cause I can work out the temps are.

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## Braempje

I can't work it out too   :Sad: 

When I use modules nothing works, when I don't I can get sensors-detect to start, but then it can't find anyting in ls /proc/bus/...

I have an Intel D875PBZ, kernel 2.6.1-gentoo-dev and lm-sensors 2.8.1. I know I need i2c-i810, that's what sensors-detect tells me too, but why do I have no /proc/bus/i2c?

I have enabled ISA support in my kernel and /etc/mtab shows /sys mounted.

Thanks for the great tutorial, now to get it working  :Smile: 

----------

## riggagoogoo

For what its worth I too do not have a /proc/bus/i2c  however my sensors work so I dont think its needed (could be wrong mind!)

The way I got mine to work was by trial and error, I built all the sensor modules and modproed them one after another, after each one I ran sensors to see if any had worked, eventually I found the right one for me.

I could not get sensors-detect to work for me until I did a modprobe i2c_dev

Hope this helps, if not post more info.

Cheers

RiGGa

----------

## Kow

TIP: I saw this posted somewhere but don't remember where...

Do NOT have i2c_viapro and VIA686A loaded at the same time!!!! They conflict and neither will work, I had this same problem with i2c until I unloaded i2c_viapro.. then all was well.

----------

## Gayle

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Get lm_sensors userland applications
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It appears I do, I get an error though when trying to emerge...

```
bash-2.05b# emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6394, in ?

    for y in db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.xmatch("match-all", x):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4705, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.cp_list(mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3539, in match_from_list

    raise KeyError, "Specific key requires an operator (%s) (try adding an '=')" % (mydep)

KeyError: "Specific key requires an operator (sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4) (try adding an '=')"

bash-2.05b#
```

lm-sensors-2.8.4 is in /etc/portage/package.unmask...

```
bash-2.05b# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4

bash-2.05b#
```

Anyone any ideas?  I have to admit to being fairly new to portage so much forum searching has been done  :Sad: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Gayle

Change

```
sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4
```

to

```
=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4
```

in /etc/portage/package.unmask and you should be fine.

@Kow

I'll add this to the first page.

----------

## Gayle

That did the trick, thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## BoBB

Does anyoe know which particular option in the kernel compiles the smbus-arp module? I cant seem to find the option and it appears to be the last thing I need to finally figure all this mess out  :Smile: 

Asus a7v8x mobo

----------

## JWicks

Hello,

Long time lurker, first time poster.   I'm trying to get my first Gentoo install working nicely.  I'm a new Linux user, but I was using FreeBSD before I decided to give Gentoo a try.  Very cool stuff here.

I'm trying to figure out the compute line for my cpu and mb temp sensor data for sensors.conf.

Data:

Mobo: Asus A7M266, 1.2 Athalon .

```

$ uname -a

Linux Newbian 2.6.2-rc2-mm1 #13 Sun Feb 29 15:32:35 

Local time zone must be set--see zic man 

i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_dev                 8000  0

i2c_isa                 1664  0

w83781d                29568  0

i2c_sensor              2432  1 w83781d

i2c_core               18564  5 i2c_viapro,i2c_dev,i2c_isa,w83781d,i2c_sensor

```

```

$ sensors

as99127f-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

VCore:     +1.89 V  (min =  +1.74 V, max =  +1.94 V)

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)

+5V:       +4.84 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +12.52 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:     -12.20 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)

-5V:       -5.30 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

fan1:     4891 RPM  (min = 5232 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 4963 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:   +300°C  (high =   +40°C, hyst =   +30°C)

CPU Temp: +490.0°C  (high =   +50°C, hyst =   +45°C)   ALARM  (beep)

temp3:      -5.0°C  (high =   +50°C, hyst =   +45°C)

vid:      +1.850 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Everything looks like its working and in the right value range, 

except for the temp sensors.

```

$  pwd

/sys/bus/i2c/devices/1-002d

$ cat temp_in*

30000

24500

-250

```

Looks like temp_input1 is cpu, temp_input2 is the mobo,  and I have no idea what temp_input3 is but its probably wrong too.

If anyone can give me some clues as to what I can use for the comput line to get these numbers to something resembling the BIOS, I would greatly appreciate it.

Sincerely,

-Wix

----------

## christsong84

```
eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

lm75-i2c-0-49

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

lm75-i2c-0-48

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

```

 is what I get when I type sensors at the prompt...sensors detect seems to have gone fine.

These are the modules loaded:

```
psalms swells # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start 

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-core...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-i801...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading lm75...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading smbus-arp...                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading w83627hf... 
```

perha's there's something wrong with smbus-arp?

----------

## psofa

w83l785ts-i2c-1-2e

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

asb100-i2c-1-2d

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0001)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0002)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0003)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0004)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0005)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0006)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0007)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0031)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0032)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0033)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0051)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0054)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0057)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x005a)

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:

any ideas?

and whereis the smb-arp module i cant seem to find it

----------

## Gentoo Server

somebody got a I875 board working? with 2.6.3?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@JWicks

Look at /etc/sensors.conf, you should be able to adjust temperature values there.

@christsong84

Is smbus-arp in 2.6 present already? I don't remember... Please check this first, otherwise let us see the relevant parts of your dmesg, perhaps this will clear up things.

----------

## christsong84

ah...perhaps that's the problem...I did a locate smbus and didn't find smbus-arp anywhere (except in the lmsensors documentation but I don't tihnk that counts)

----------

## psofa

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

->these problems where fixed for me with lm_sensors cvs  :Laughing: 

----------

## Master One

Just found this threat, and could get it run in notime   :Very Happy: 

I have a mobo with SiS 735 chipset, this is the output of sensors:

```
it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.77 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)

VCore 2:   +2.44 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)

+3.3V:     +6.42 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.89 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)

-12V:      -1.59 V  (min = -15.86 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:       +2.29 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.94 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +3.36 V

fan1:     5400 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +36°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:     +8°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = invalid

Temp3:       +48°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor
```

Looks like I can trust the temperature reading of M/B Temp and Temp3 (which has to be the CPU Temp).

As you can see, some readings are wrong. I already took a look at the sensors.conf, but I am totally lost there.

Maybe someone has a clue how to correct the readings for the SiS 735 ???

The other thing:

I'd like to have the temperature readings posted to a webpage, so that I can check on these data using a webbrowser (apache2 is running on this machine). Can someone please tell me how to manage this in a simple way ???

It's about a webserver with an AMD Duron 1300 CPU, which is located in a small closet (due to the noise, this machine is pretty loud, it has two SCSI HDDs with 10.000 RPM). The temperature inside this closet is about 20°C, when the computer is switched off, and about 33-34°C with the computer running. I want to put another 3 computers inside this closet, and I need to be able to watch mobo- and CPU temperature on these.

----------

## calhoun

bump

----------

## Lumen

Hi JWicks,

the temperatures are "nearly" correct (somehow) with a Asus A7M266.

I have such a board.

lm-sensors computes temperatures by factor 10 to high (at least version 2.8.4 in conjunction with a A7M266)

So your output of the command 'sensors' means:

M/B Temp:   +300°C  -> 30.0°C  (of course no real, accurate value)

CPU Temp: +490.0°C -> 49.0°C  (of course no real, accurate value)

BTW pretty "nice" values. Mine are idle 33°C Mainboard and 54°C CPU. But this "has" to be, at least because i estimate my little Barton CPU hack has a significant higher thermal load.  :Wink: 

*Older* lm-sensors versions did the job right, regarding the calculation of the temperatures of a A7M266 (at least on my system). So this misbehavior is a relative new quirk! [Please, read my update statement below.]

 *JWicks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Mobo: Asus A7M266, 1.2 Athalon .
> ...

 

You can manually correct this misbehavior in /etc/sensors.conf  --> entry as99127f-*  (or direct in the configuration settings of the possible GUI client - for example ksensors or gkrellm2). If you use older versions of lm-sensors than 2.8.4 the responsible entry in /etc/sensors.conf could have other names - for example w83782d.

Concretely, a example for the MoBo temp compute line:

compute temp1 @/10, @*10

More information in the readme header of /etc/sensors.conf 

BTW: The third temperature value in your printout belongs to a not connected temperature sensor on the motherboard. The name of the connector on the MoBo is JTPWR. Asus defines this as the possibility of a temperature sensor for the PSU. You can hook up your own "usual in the trade" foil temperature sensor there, if you want. Then you will also get proper readings on this value slot.

UPDATE:

Just installed lm-sensors 2.8.5. It seems to me, that this version corrects the problem with the factor 10 to high reporting of temperatures on the Asus A7M266, at least on my system! -> So, just unmask and install lm-sensors 2.8.5 if you don't have to fear problems with your tv/video-equipment (e.g. bttv). It could/should somehow be helpful in some way.  :Wink: 

 *JWicks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $  pwd
> ...

 

Regarding /sys/bus/i2c/devices/*: (contrariwise) :Wink: 

temp_input1 is MoBo*1000, temp_input2 is CPU*500,  and temp_input3 is not defined as long there is no real sensor connected (JTPWR).

So you will get MoBo temp with (temp_input1 div 1000)

and CPU temp with 2*(temp_input2 div 1000).

Okay, that was redundant.  :Wink: 

 *JWicks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If anyone can give me some clues as to what I can use for the comput line to get these numbers to something resembling the BIOS, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...

 

Look at the green "compute line" above in the text (and read the header of /etc/sensors.conf, especially the paragraph "compute lines", it should be there).

BTW Aware of the fact, in which bad manner such motherboards reads the cpu temperature, Asus decided that the BIOS has to report at least 10°C above the value results of the (otherwise) usual measuring procedure. Just now i can't prove this statement nor name a source, but i remember that i read that once a time on some scattered Asus support pages. But, of course you are interpreting the temperature readings at your very own risk! YMMV

Maybe this was kind of useful in some way

LumenLast edited by Lumen on Thu Mar 11, 2004 7:56 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## arkane

 *Master One wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd like to have the temperature readings posted to a webpage, so that I can check on these data using a webbrowser (apache2 is running on this machine). Can someone please tell me how to manage this in a simple way ???
> 
> 

 

To the same machine, or will another machine be the webserver?

Basically just write a simple shell script that runs the sensors app, wraps it with html tags, and toss it to a file.

like:

#!/bin/sh

MYSTUFF=`sensors`

echo '<html><body>' > /tmp/myhtmlpage.tmp

echo MYSTUFF >> /tmp/myhtmlpage.tmp

echo '</body></html>' >> /tmp/myhtmlpage.tmp

mv /tmp/myhtmlpage.tmp /var/www/localhost/htdocs/index.html

of course, that's if it's on the local machine.  If it's on another machine, you'll need to setup either ftp, or scp.

----------

## Master One

Thank's arkane, I thought of such a quick and dirty solution, but in the meanwhile I did a complete reinstall on this machine, and I left out the sensor part, as I came to the conclusion, that it simply gets to hot in that closet, so I moved the server to another room, where no temperature issues are no more.

----------

## wizard69

THX for the howto work a dream if anybody is interested for the Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe or A7N8X Mobo you need the modules nforce2 and asb100 

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_nforce2             4992  0

asb100                 21376  1

i2c_sensor              2368  1 asb100

i2c_dev                 8128  0

i2c_core               18308  4 i2c_nforce2,asb100,i2c_sensor,i2c_dev

isa module is not needed any more see 

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/kernel26.html

----------

## crazy-bee

Hmm any help on that?

I use lm_sensors CVS with 2.6.4-mm1, and I have no problems. Sensors show correct values (AMD266-D)

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at e4e0

VCore 1:   +1.66 V  (min =  +1.44 V, max =  +1.86 V)

VCore 2:   +1.66 V  (min =  +1.44 V, max =  +1.86 V)

+3.3V:     +3.31 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +4.97 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.51 V)

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min =  +9.55 V, max = +14.41 V)

-12V:      -3.43 V  (min =  -4.07 V, max =  -0.32 V)

-5V:       -0.75 V  (min =  -1.76 V, max =  -0.82 V)

fan1:     4856 RPM  (min = 42187 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:     5000 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:     3068 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +25�C  (high =    +0�C, hyst =    +2�C)

CPU Temp:  +39.0�C  (high =  +100�C, hyst =   +75�C)          (beep)

temp3:     +40.5�C  (high =   +85�C, hyst =   +75�C)

vid:      +1.650 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

Looks great. BUT if I start gkrellm, the temperatures are not correct, they always display around 20-30 degress, while the output of sensors is correct and shows higher values.

Any idea? It must be something with gkrellm, but I dont know what else to do.

----------

## MadEgg

I've got w83781d, i2c-isa, via868a, i2c-sensor and i2c-core loaded.

I do have some sensors now, but they don't do anything...

I get a constant 33 temperature on my CPU and a constant 29 temperature on my mainboard. Even when compiling a kernel or something like that.

It did jump around while I was still using 2.4.x a while ago. Does it just make up these readings?

----------

## Chilliwilli

Hi all,

Can't seem to pull any version of lm-sensors above 2.8.1 from portage.

Contents of /etc/portage/profile/package.unmask  (my package.mask was in this profiles directory so i placed package.unmask here too.. doesn't work eith though if I place it at /usr/portage/package.unmask)

```

# allow lm_sensors userspace programs for kernel 2.6

=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.5

```

Trying emerge with

```

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.5

```

Get the following message

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.5" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.5 (masked by: package.mask)

 

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Put package.unmask to /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## m1rage

Hi,

Been playing with this for the last couple of hours, compiled 4 kernels already   :Razz:  finally getting some results.

Right now I can get the temp reading that are on LM90 (socket and diode) but not the fan, case and voltage reading.

My mobo is a Soltek SL75 FRN2 L (nForce2) it use (under windows w/ MBM5) :	

Sensor chip :W83697HF

Case temp : Winbond 1

LM90 (remote) for diode + LM90 (local) for socket

Kernel version is 2.6.3-gentoo-r1, last compilation I included this :

I2C Support (*)

I2C Device interface (*)

I2C Algo (M) for both choice

I2C Hardware bus support -->

AMD 756/766 (M)

ISA Bus Support (M)

Nvidia nForce (M)

I2C Hardware sensors chip

  National semiconductor LM75, LM78, LM83, LM85, LM90 (all as modules)

  Winbond (both choice as modules, since I didn't know which I needed for                                                                                                                             my case temp.)

All went well when compiling and installing modules.  I ran sensors got no sensors found.  Umerged lm_sensors and emerged the latest version (2.8.5) 

Loaded it : 

```

root@neon jf # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-nforce2...                                               [ ok ] *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                   [ ok ] *   Loading adm1021...                                                   [ !! ] 

 *   Loading lm90...                                                      [ ok ] *   Loading eeprom...                                                    [ !! ] 

 *   Loading w83627hf...                                                  [ !! ]

```

Now "sensors" output :

```
lm90-i2c-3-4c

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

M/B Temp:    +37�C  (low  =    +0�C, high =   +70�C)

CPU Temp:  +42.2�C  (low  =  +0.0�C, high = +70.0�C)

M/B Crit:    +85�C  (hyst =   +75�C)

CPU Crit:    +80�C  (hyst =   +70�C)

```

Configured gkrellm2, worked like a charm for those sensors...

Only thing I would like to have now is my fans sensors and my case temps.  I don't care much about voltage, but it would be a nice addition  :Wink: 

```
root@neon linux # sensors-detect

 

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

Probe succesfully concluded.

 

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_nforce2 already in kernel.

Loading failed... skipping.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): y

Load `i2c-elektor' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_elektor not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-elv' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_elv not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-philips-par' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_philips_par not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-velleman' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_velleman not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

 

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

 

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client at address 0x4c can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client found at address 0x4e

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021A/ADM1023'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617'... Success!

    (confidence 3, driver `adm1021')

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617A'... Failed!

Probing for `TI THMC10'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM84'... Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `adm1021')

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL523SM'... Failed!

Probing for `Onsemi MC1066'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM82'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM83'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `eeprom')

 

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `w83781d')

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

 

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0x52)

 

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

 

Driver `adm1021' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x4e

    Chip `National Semiconductor LM84' (confidence: 5)

 

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 1)

 

Driver `w83781d' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF' (confidence: 8)

 

Driver `w83627hf' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

 

 

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? ISA

 

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

 

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

 

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

 

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

 

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-nforce2

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe adm1021

modprobe eeprom

modprobe w83627hf

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

```

As you can see it detect a Winbond sensor at 0x290 but modprobe w83626HF say that it can't find it...I don't think I got the choice to compile it in my kernel or as a module...could it be that my kernel doesn't support it yet?

Thanks for any help or ideas...I'm a complete linux noob, only been using it for 2 weeks so pardon me if the solution is obvious  :Wink: 

----------

## anarka

m1rage : try forcing the driver,

run i2cdetect 

then i2cdetect n (where n is the number of ur chip - if it ISA u can skip this step)

run: modprobe  w83781d force_w83627hf=bus,address   (where bus was revealed in the previous step and  address == n)  if it is ISA bus==9191

try it now.. i hope it works... report please   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kow

NOTE: Anyone who tries using LM Sensors in 2.6.5-rc1 or newer kernels will not be able to retrieve sensor data via libsensors... A patch needs to be applied to lm-sensors because the kernel devels decided to change the whole naming scheme for the drivers and data making libsensor request for data from a name that does not exist... This is noted in the kernels changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <khali@linux-fr.org>
> 
> 	[PATCH] I2C: update for sysfs-interface documentation
> ...

 

It's really up to lm-sensors to get this patch in their source.

I thought i'd heads up those who don't know and plan on using 2.6.5-rc1 or newer using lm-sensors.

----------

## m1rage

Thanks anarka! I tried what you said and now I have reading for everything that I have sensors for.

I've lost my lm_sensors output for some reason and don't have much time to work getting them back yet, but that should be easy since I got them to work once.  At least my Winbond sensors are working now thanks to you!

EDIT : reboot messed things up  :Razz: 

Ok, I followed the step I previously taken to get my other sensors to work and they are working now, but can't get the reading from the Winbond one again following your method that worked a few minutes ago...so there's obviously something I'm missing here.

Here's the output of a few things :

root@neon jf # sensors

lm90-i2c-3-4c

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

M/B Temp:    +39�C  (low  =    +0�C, high =   +70�C)

CPU Temp:  +45.0�C  (low  =  +0.0�C, high = +70.0�C)

M/B Crit:    +85�C  (hyst =   +75�C)

CPU Crit:    +80�C  (hyst =   +70�C)

root@neon jf # i2cdetect

Error: No i2c-bus specified!

Syntax: i2cdetect I2CBUS

  I2CBUS is an integer

  i2cdetect -l lists installed busses only

  Installed I2C busses:

    i2c-2       dummy           ISA main adapter                        ISA bus algorithm

    i2c-1       unknown         SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100           Algorithm unavailable

    i2c-0       unknown         SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100           Algorithm unavailable

root@neon jf # i2cdetect 0

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f

00: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 08 XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

10: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

20: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

30: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

40: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX UU XX 4e XX

50: XX 51 XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

60: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

70: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

root@neon jf # i2cdetect 1

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-1

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f

00: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 08 XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

10: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

20: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

30: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

40: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

50: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

60: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

70: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

root@neon jf # modprobe w83781d force_w83627hf=5100,0

FATAL: Module w83781d already in kernel.

root@neon jf # modprobe w83781d force_w83627hf=5100,1

FATAL: Module w83781d already in kernel.

root@neon jf # modprobe w83781d force_w83627hf=9191,2

FATAL: Module w83781d already in kernel.

sensors still output the following :

lm90-i2c-3-4c

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

M/B Temp:    +40�C  (low  =    +0�C, high =   +70�C)

CPU Temp:  +45.8�C  (low  =  +0.0�C, high = +70.0�C)

M/B Crit:    +85�C  (hyst =   +75�C)

CPU Crit:    +80�C  (hyst =   +70�C)

Now from what I understand (which is very little) the module for my Winbonds sensors are loaded but are not working anymore now that my others are?

----------

## m1rage

Okie,

I got it now I think, thanks anarka for your reply.  I added i2c-dev to my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors manually and restarted lm_sensors and now the command "sensors" output everything.  I was using the config file generated by sensors-detect prior to that.  

For now it's working ok, now I'll reboot just to make sure I did it right   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------------------------------------------

EDIT : I finally was able to reboot and keep my sensors (I know this sound trivial to many but not to me being a complete noob to linux and the whole modules thing.  Just getting this to work helped me a lot in understanding better how the whole thing is working even though there's so much more to learn.  Anyway, I thought I would post my config and how I got it to work resumed in a more concise post so that someone searching the forum would be able to get it to work more quickly, so here it goes :

Motherboard : Soltek 75FRN2

Controller : Nforce2

Sensors : LM90 (for CPU) and Winbonds (For case)

I compiled the relevant part of my kernel as follow :

```

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

                                                                                                                                                           

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

                                                                                                                                                           

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

```

Then I emerged lm-sensors 2.8.5 which was masked.  I ran sensors-detect to generate a working /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

Then started lm_sensors 

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

With that when running "sensors" I would get the reading from the lm90 sensors (CPU diode and socket)

I then followed anarka's tips and did :

i2cdetect which returned 2 sensors at address 5100.

i2cdetect 0 did it's stuff, i2cdetect 1 did it's stuff (not sure what though, but it seemed to probe the sensor, anarka?)

Then :

modprobe w83781d force_w83627hf=5100,0

modprobe w83781d force_w83627hf=5100,1

Now all sensors should be working using "sensors" 

Now I edited my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors to keep only what I knew I needed  

```

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=lm90

MODULE_3=w83781d

```

Ran modules-update

Restarted lm_sensors to make sure everything was still working :

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

And voila! finally everything is working and the setting were kept when I rebooted.  Millions of thanks to Master_Of_Disaster for such a good thread, thank you also to anarka who solved my problem  :Smile: 

Hope this will help someone else in with the same board.

P.S. I probably didn't need to compile LM75, LM78, LM83, LM85 and W83L785TS as module but I played it safe and will try removing them when I come to compiling again.

EDIT 2 : I recompiled my kernel yesterday and removed support for LM75, 78, 83, 85 and W83L785TS and it's working still.  You only need LM90 and w83781d hardware sensors chip for this board.

----------

## kai

I apologize in advance if this has been answered somewhere in the middle of this thread.  I've scanned the thread, but haven't read all 8 pages    :Shocked: 

When I try to emerge lm-sensors, i2c is listed as a dependency but it won't emerge b/c I'm using kernel 2.6.

```
[root@Gentoo src]$ emerge -p lm-sensors

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1

```

Do I need to emerge a later version of lm-sensors?  Everything after 2.8.1 is in packages.mask and I am generally uncomfortable emerging those packages.

----------

## kai

got it working.

I unmasked lm-sensors-2.8.5 and everything worked fine.

----------

## BlackB1rd

@ Topicstarter:

Look at this thread for a increase of speed work-around: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51756

It works for me and I guess for all Shuttle XPC owners  :Smile: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

It's fixed in 2.6.5-rc2-mm4, it87.c has a parameter which does the trick. I created a patch for earlier kernel versions.

----------

## BlackB1rd

Good to hear, didn't know that  :Smile:  It took a long time to get fixed...

----------

## renderedbrian

I have the it87 module loaded on kernel 2.6.4 - but I seem to be missing pwm control of the fans  :Sad: 

```

ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/7-0290/

alarms        fan_min1   in_input5  in_max4  in_min4  sensor3      temp_min2

detach_state  fan_min2   in_input6  in_max5  in_min5  temp_input1  temp_min3

fan_div1      fan_min3   in_input7  in_max6  in_min6  temp_input2

fan_div2      in_input0  in_input8  in_max7  in_min7  temp_input3

fan_div3      in_input1  in_max0    in_min0  name     temp_max1

fan_input1    in_input2  in_max1    in_min1  power    temp_max2

fan_input2    in_input3  in_max2    in_min2  sensor1  temp_max3

fan_input3    in_input4  in_max3    in_min3  sensor2  temp_min1

```

code]bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   22280  0 

i2c_isa                 2176  0 

i2c_viapro              6412  0 

i2c_dev                 9216  0 

eeprom                  6728  0 

i2c_sensor              2816  2 it87,eeprom

[/code]

I really wish I could get pwm control enabled, then I could silence my so called "silent" cpu fan (A thermaltake Silent Boost)

-- 

brian

[

----------

## Helena

 *kai wrote:*   

> got it working.
> 
> I unmasked lm-sensors-2.8.5 and everything worked fine.

 pls tell me the trick, because I'm stuck at the same point. here's my /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```

# new kde versions mask - will clean up shortly

=kde-base/kde-3.2.0

=kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdebindings-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdegames-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdepim-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdebase-3.2.0

=kde-base/arts-1.2.0

=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4

=sys-apps/i2c-2.8.4
```

but if i try to emerge I get the following:

```
AjaxGentoo root # emerge -pv =lm-sensors-2.8.4

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.4" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

AjaxGentoo root # emerge -pv lm-sensors

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/i2c-2.8.4   134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1   687 kB

Total size of downloads: 821 kB
```

I need lm-sensors-2.8.2 or greater however, because that supports my ASB100 sensor chip.

----------

## Helena

So I had to find out more about Portage than planned... I used the masked packages FAQ to discover that I had to look in the ebuilds itself. There was the answer:

```
KEYWORDS="~amd64 -ppc -sparc -x86"
```

So, it seems that my problem can't be solved, because lm-sensors versions > 2.8.1 are not supposed to run on an x86 architecture??! I checked this with http://packages.gentoo.org and alas! it's consistent.

----------

## WaVeX

So what are us x86 people to do then?

----------

## Helena

 *WaVeX wrote:*   

> So what are us x86 people to do then?

 Yes I wonder too. Don't however forget that versions 2.8.1 and below do run on x86.

----------

## WaVeX

2.8.1 works but it requires i2c which won't compile on a 2.6 kernel correct?

----------

## JinxterX

 *Helena wrote:*   

>  *WaVeX wrote:*   So what are us x86 people to do then? Yes I wonder too. Don't however forget that versions 2.8.1 and below do run on x86.

 

Ok I got it working, you don't need to unmask anything. I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5 on a KT400 chipset board with a Athlon XP.

All I did was enable ALL I2C options in kernel (making modules didn't work for me) , then after a reboot, check /sys/bus/i2c/devices for entries, if you have something there then you're ok. All you do now is emerge gkrellm,run gkrellm2, configure it and that's it  :Razz: 

----------

## Helena

 *JinxterX wrote:*   

>  *Helena wrote:*    *WaVeX wrote:*   So what are us x86 people to do then? Yes I wonder too. Don't however forget that versions 2.8.1 and below do run on x86. 
> 
> Ok I got it working, you don't need to unmask anything. I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5 on a KT400 chipset board with a Athlon XP.
> 
> All I did was enable ALL I2C options in kernel (making modules didn't work for me) , then after a reboot, check /sys/bus/i2c/devices for entries, if you have something there then you're ok. All you do now is emerge gkrellm,run gkrellm2, configure it and that's it 

 Thanks a lot, you helped me out. In fact I didn't even recompile the kernel, so I do have everything compiled as modules. Odd, because this is quite different from the original guide!

----------

## Helena

Addition/correction: on another system I did have to recompile to fill /sys/bus/i2c/devices with entries (actually only 1, it's a laptop and apparently I can monitor only the CPU's thermal zone...)

----------

## JinxterX

After I discovered which sensors I actually have, I went back and removed the unused ones from the kernel and recompiled. Don't understand why compiling as modules won't work for me tho, hmm. Doesn't matter  :Razz: 

----------

## Wi1d

Hi. I've seen this problem two pages back posted by psofa and was wondering if anybody knows were I went wrong.  sensors gives the following output for the asb100 module:

```

asb100-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at e800

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0001)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0002)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0003)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0004)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0005)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0006)

ERROR: Can't get IN data! (0x0007)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0031)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0032)

ERROR: Can't get FAN data! (0x0033)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0051)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0054)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x0057)

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data! (0x005a)

ERROR:Can't get VID data!

alarms:
```

What's really odd is that gkrellm reading data 

Any ideas?Last edited by Wi1d on Thu Apr 22, 2004 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Murph001

I have a problem too with lm-sensors using 2.6.5 and my KT133A (old fashioned board).

sensors do only detect this:

```

root@mainframe modules.d # sensors

eeprom-i2c-8-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       128

 

eeprom-i2c-8-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       128

```

I tried each combination of modules to load up I could think of, but still now luck. So is there anyone with a KT133A based board, and had luck with 2.6.x kernel ?

It did work back in time with the 2.4.x kernel.

thx a lot

----------

## Murph001

 *Murph001 wrote:*   

> I have a problem too with lm-sensors using 2.6.5 and my KT133A (old fashioned board).
> 
> sensors do only detect this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Solved !

sensors -s do claim about a non accessible /sys , but gkrellm2 reads them correctly out, and they are there.

Modules for KT133A:

i2c_dev

via686a

eeprom

i2c_isa

i2c_sensor

greetz

----------

## KenTI

i have an ASUS-A7N8XE deluxe with the nforce 2 chipset, i have installed the latest lm-sensors and developmant-sources-2.6.5

this is my "sensors" output, after one hour compiling at 100% usage

```

tux linux # sensors

eeprom-i2c-4-52

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

 

eeprom-i2c-4-51

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

 

asb100-i2c-5-2d

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

VCore 1:   +1.63 V  (min =  +1.26 V, max =  +1.90 V)

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +5.00 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.51 V)

+12V:     +11.92 V  (min =  +9.55 V, max = +14.41 V)

-12V (reserved):

          -12.45 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

-5V (reserved):

           -5.22 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

CPU Fan:  7848 RPM  (min = 21093 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

Chassis Fan:

             0 RPM  (min = 21093 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

Power Fan:   0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +51 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)

CPU Temp (Intel):

             +33 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)

Power Temp:

            +126 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)

CPU Temp (AMD):

             +25 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)

vid:      +1.600 V

alarms:

```

which of these temperatures is the real cpu temp? the CPU temp (AMD) looks too low, and on the other side the 126 C power temp scares me.. although i don't see any flames coming out from my power adapter

is there something wrong with my computer?

----

i opened the chassis, and touched every part, the motherboard is not that hot but my videocard is burning!! it's a nvidia GeForce MX 440, with no fan on it (it came without fan..) shoud i buy a small fan and attach it to the videocard?

----------

## Astral_

I have  problem :/ 

i make configure my Kernel 2.6.4 

and i emerged lm-sensors-2.8.5 

and  look pleas at 

```

emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/i2c/i2c-2.8.4.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/i2c-2.8.4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) i2c-2.8.4.tar.gz

 * *****************************************************************

 *

 * This ebuild assumes your *current* kernel is >=2.4.9 && < 2.5+

 *

 * For 2.5+ series kernels, use the support already in the kernel

 * under 'Character devices' -> 'I2C support'.

 *

 * To cross-compile, 'export LINUX="/lib/modules/<version>/build"'

 * or symlink /usr/src/linux to another kernel.

 *

 * *****************************************************************

 * *****************************************************************

 *

 * WARNING: This i2c support is not recommended for things such as

 * WARNING: BTTV

 *

 * *****************************************************************

 *

 * http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/browse.cgi/lm_sensors2/README

 *

 * 35 ADDITIONALLY, i2c-2.8.1 is not API compatible to earlier i2c

 * 36 releases due to struct changes; therefore you must NOT ENABLE

 * 37 any other i2c drivers (e.g. bttv) in the kernel.

 * 38 Do NOT use lm-sensors 2.8.0 or i2c-2.8.0 if you require bttv.

 *

 * Please try out http://www.ensicaen.ismra.fr/~delvare/devel/i2c/

 * for a kernel patch which will fix this problem. Please note that

 * nor the lm_sensors team nor the package maintainers will be able

 * to support you if you encounter problems with I2C when using

 * other modules with requirements on I2C...

 *

 * *****************************************************************

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking i2c-2.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.8.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

  * You are running:- 2.6.4-ck1

  * Using kernel in /usr/src/linux:- 2.6.4-ck1

  * Kernel version in /usr/src/linux is not 2.4.x

  * Please specify a 2.4.x kernel!

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.8.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible Kernel

```

I need i2C , i dont have it

----------

## Astral_

b000m

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   20648  -

i2c_sensor              2176  -

i2c_dev                 8384  -

i2c_core               17828  -

```

i2c-isa no such file  :/ 

why not  ?

----------

## amdunlock

my computer cant load i2c-isa and the w83627hf modul.

is my abit an7 the reason ?

----------

## Stormkings

same here. vanilla-sources 2.6.5, lm-sensors 2.8.6 on epox 8KTA3+PRO with kt133a chipset and no output from sensors:

```

via686a-isa-6000

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get alarm data!

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!
```

then i read the warning at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573

but rmmod i2c-viapro did not help.

----------

## Master One

I'm totally stuck here. It's about an ASUS P4S533-X mobo.

Examining the mobo, I found the following chips:

LM 78L

SiS 962

IT 8705F

(how strange, why does a mobo need a LM78 and an IT87 ???)

I installed the lastest lm-sensors 2.8.6

i2c-sis96x, eeprom, lm78 & it87 compiled as modules

isa-support enabled

Kernel is actual development-sources 2.6.6-rc1

sensors-detect seemed to work out fine, also reported problems (see below)

This is what I can see in the bios hardware-monitor menu:

```
CPU TEMP: 57°C

CPU FAN: 3391 RPM

CHASSIS FAN: 2537 RPM

VCORE: 1.52V

+3.3V: 3.29V

+5V: 5.05V

+12V: 11.90V
```

No mobo-temp or negative voltages are shown (how strange). The chassis-fan is actually my power-supply-fan.

So this is what I get with sensors:

```
root # sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.55 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.56 V)

VCore 2:   +1.64 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.60 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +2.99 V  (min =  +3.13 V, max =  +3.45 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +5.02 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:      +0.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +12.60 V)   ALARM

-12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min =  -5.28 V, max =  -4.81 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +0.00 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +3.28 V

fan1:     3110 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 2657 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 2657 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +33°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +40°C)   sensor = diode

CPU Temp:   +127°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:      +127°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512
```

As you can see, a lot of problems are shown:

VCore 1: seems to be nearly correct

VCore 2: No idea what that is, as I only have one cpu

+3.3V: not correct (I commented the line that doubles the value in sensors.conf, as it is suggested, but it's not correct anyway)

+5V: seems to be nearly correct

+12V: zero reading, so no value at all

-12V: actually zero reading, the shown value comes from a calculation in sensors.conf

-5V: actually zero reading, the shown value comes from a calculation in sensors.conf

Stdby: zero reading, no idea what this value should be anyway

VBat: may be correct, no idea what this value should tell me

fan1: could be the CPU fan, but not exactly correct

fan2 & fan 3: no reading (what happened to my power-supply-fax ???)

M/B Temp: seems to be a reasonable value, but can't tell if it really is correct, no idea if the sensor-typ is correct

CPU Temp & Temp3: totally wrong, no idea what happened there and why it's two times the same value

I do not care about the voltage readings, but I wanted to be able to monitor the mobo-temp / cpu-temp / cpu-fan / power-supply-fan readings.

I checked the sensors.conf, but I have no idea, what to correct in the it87 section, also what to do for the values that have a zero reading???

This is my sensors-detect output (this is a rerun, with sensors already established):

```
root # sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): YES

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-sis96x' for device 00:02.1: Silicon Integrated Systems SMBus Controller

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-sis96x' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): YES

Module loaded succesfully.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): YES

 Module loaded succesfully.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x10

Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client at address 0x51 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client found at address 0x69

Client found at address 0x6a

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 7, driver `lm78')

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `it87')

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8705)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x8705)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed!

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed!

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `lm78' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `National Semiconductor LM78' (confidence: 7)

Driver `it87' (should be inserted but causes problems):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950' (confidence: 8)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? ISA

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

options it87 ignore=-1,0x290

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe it87

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): NO
```

These are the loaded modules:

```
 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   19596  0

eeprom                  6408  0

i2c_sensor              2560  2 it87,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1920  0

i2c_sis96x              4484  0

i2c_core               18948  5 it87,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_sis96x

usbhid                 30016  0

ehci_hcd               23940  0

ohci_hcd               16900  0

usbcore                92508  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
```

I already tried to install lm-sensors on different computers with different mobo's and kernels. The installation itself never was a problem, but I never could get correct sensor readings, that's really annoying.

It would be so much help, if there would be a website with the correct sensors.conf for various motherboards from people who finally could set it up correctly.

Any suggestions for me?

BTW As suggested in the lm-sensors-FAQ, I took a look at the motherboard-monitor-website (mbm.livewiredev.com), and strangly my mobo is shows there with ASB100 as sensor-chip. But this is not correct, as I could not find that chip on my mobo, and when trying the module asb100.o, there is no sensors output at all.

----------

## Master One

Ok, after a lot of research, I came to the following results.

On the lm-sensors self-support ticket system, I found a modified sensors.conf for the P4S533-X, which I modified further to fit for my setup.

```
root # cat /etc/sensors.conf

# Sensors configuration file used by ´libsensors´

#------------------------------------------------

# Configuration file for an Asus P4S533-X

chip "it87-*"

# the P4S533-X only reports 5 voltages

    label   in0 "VCore"

    label   in1 "+3.3V"

    label   in2 "+ 12V"

    label   in3 "+  5V"

    ignore  in4

    ignore  in5

    ignore  in6

    ignore  in7

    label   in8 "VBat"

# in0 will depend on your processor VID value, set to voltage specified in

# bios setup screen

    set     in0_min 1.525 * 0.95

    set     in0_max 1.525 * 1.05

    set     in1_min 3.30  * 0.95

    set     in1_max 3.30  * 1.05

    set     in2_min 12.0  * 0.95

    set     in2_max 12.0  * 1.05

    set     in3_min 5.0   * 0.95

    set     in3_max 5.0   * 1.05

# vid not monitored by IT8705F

    ignore  vid

# these were determined emprically (by analogy to other sensor types),

# but do return values which match those reported by the BIOS

    compute in1 (1 + 1)*@      ,  @/(1 + 1)

    compute in2 ((30/10) +1)*@ ,  @/((30/10) +1)

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# temperature

#

# 2 = thermistor; 3 = thermal diode; 0 = unused

    set sensor1 3

#   set sensor2 3

#   set sensor3 3

    label   temp1      "CPU Temp"

    compute temp1 (@*30/43)+35 ,  (@-35)*43/30

#   set     temp1_over 40

#   set     temp1_hyst 20

    ignore  temp2

    ignore  temp3

# fans

    label   fan1     "CPU Fan"

#   set     fan1_div 4

    set     fan1_min 2000

    label   fan2     "PSU Fan"

#   set     fan2_div 4

    set     fan2_min 2000

    ignore  fan3
```

This is what I now get as sensors output:

```
root # sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.55 V  (min =  +1.44 V, max =  +1.60 V)

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.44 V)

+ 12V:    +11.96 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +12.60 V)

+  5V:     +5.02 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.28 V

CPU Fan:  3068 RPM  (min = 1997 RPM, div = 4)

PSU Fan:  2537 RPM  (min = 1997 RPM, div = 4)

CPU Temp:    +58°C  (low  =   +45°C, high =   +63°C)   sensor = diode

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0xe600

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

```

I am quite unsure about the CPU temp calculation, but it seems to fit.

It looks like this mobo has no M/B-temp sensor, as I am quite sure it would show up in the BIOS hardware-monitor-menu, if it would, that's why I ignore temp2.

----------

## Paranoid

K, here's my modified sensors.conf for an A7N8X-Deluxe rev. 2 board. After doing alot of research most things are giving an accurate reading (see my notes).

```
chip "asb100-*"

    set vrm 9.0

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    set in0_min vid * 0.95

    set in0_max vid * 1.05

    # only 1 processor here, ignore

    #label in1 "VCore 2"

    ignore in1

    #set in1_min vid * 0.95

    #set in1_max vid * 1.05

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    label in3 "+5V"

    compute in3 1.68 * @ ,  @ / 1.68

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    # Had to change compute, voltage reading was low compared to

    # to BIOS. Ran across some info at MBM that says there are 2

    # standards for the ASB100, the only difference being standard 2 has

    # in4 & in5 compute at 4 instead of 3.8 & 3.97. Matches my BIOS

    # values.

    label in4 "+12V"

    compute in4 4 * @ , @ / 4

    set in4_min 12  * 0.90

    set in4_max 12  * 1.10

    # Changed compute, see above note

    label in5 "-12V (reserved)"

    #ignore in5

    compute in5 -@ * 4 , -@ / 4

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    label in6 "-5V (reserved)"

    #ignore in6

    compute in6 -@ * 1.666 , -@ / 1.666

    #set in6_max -5  * 0.95

    #set in6_min -5  * 1.05

    # Socket thermistor reading, not an accurate representation

    # of CPU temp without proper compute-working on it...

    # One other thing, temp1 & temp2 were reversed on the A7N8X-D

    # Rev.2 boards. Temp1 should be cpu, Temp2 M/B. 

    label temp1 "Socket Thermistor"

    set temp1_over 60

    set temp1_hyst 55

    # This seems to match my BIOS readings, taken from somewhere

    # near the Bach 100 chip

    label temp2 "M/B Temp"

    #ignore temp2

    set temp2_over 45

    set temp2_hyst 40

    # PWRTMP1 connector on A7N8X-will read 126/127 for open connection

    # which is why I am ignoring this because I have an open connection

    #label temp3 "Power Temp"

    ignore temp3

    #set temp3_over 45

    #set temp3_hyst 40

    # Unknown reading, doesn't seem to match with anything nor

    # does it ever change. I read in a few places this should be CPU

    # thermal diode reading but that is BS.

    #label temp4 "CPU Temp (AMD)"

    ignore temp4

    #set temp4_over 60

    #set temp4_hyst 50

    # All fan speeds need to be /2 for correct reading

    label fan1 "CPU Fan"

    compute fan1 @ / 2 , 2 * @

    set fan1_div 2

    set fan1_min 4000

    label fan2 "Chassis Fan"

    compute fan2 @ / 2 , 2 * @

    set fan2_div 4

    set fan2_min 1500

    label fan3 "Power Fan"

    compute fan3 @ / 2 , 2 * @

    set fan3_div 8

    set fan3_min 1000

chip "w83l785ts-*"

    # CPU thermal diode-this reading is what you should be 

    # looking at for an accurate CPU temp reading. 

    label temp "CPU Thermal Diode"
```

For your fan_divs you should look at the docs/fan-divisors.

Modules you need loaded are:

i2c-core

i2c-dev

i2c-nforce2

i2c-sensor

asb100

eeprom

w83l785ts

Still working on a couple of things-would be a hell of alot easier is ASUS would release a data sheet.

----------

## yeoman

Just to tell you, i have my sensors working on a Shuttle AN35-Ultra with vanilla kernel 2.6.6 and pure udev.

Modules are i2c-nforce2, i2c-isa and it87.

lm-sensors-2.8.6 doesn`t work for me, sensors-detect fails with: *Quote:*   

> root@yeoman root # sensors-detect
> 
> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
> 
> 

 

I dont mind, sensors show up in gkrellm and I am pleased  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## rob.sharp

I've created a wee ebuild for gnome hardware monitor 1.0.1, which is bugzilla at 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52210

Thoughts?

Rob.

----------

## yeoman

 *rob.sharp wrote:*   

> I've created a wee ebuild for gnome hardware monitor 1.0.1

 

Works, thank you and good bye gkrellm!

----------

## Tazok

My CPU-Temp is correctly displayed in gkrellm2, but the voltage measures are always at 0.00.

I have an Abit NF7 Board and the following module loaded: w83781d.

The rest is kernel builtin.

The output of "sensors" is: 

```
pcf8591-i2c-0-4e

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Chan. 0:    0.00 V

Chan. 1:    0.00 V

Chan. 2:    0.00 V

Chan. 3:    0.00 V

Output:     0.00 V (enabled)
```

----------

## ColinAnderson

So how do I control various things?  Like the fans.  I want to check if my system temperature is within a certain range .. if it is, I would like to turn off the case fans to decrease noise.  I have my sensors working and everything, but I'm at a loss as to how to do anything with them.   :Smile: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@ColinAnderson:

As I said, lm_sensors is still being ported to 2.6, there are still issues and missing features. I want to control my Shuttle's fans too, but fan controlling support in the it87 driver has not yet been implemented/ported.

----------

## mbjr

Hi,

I have a lil problem with lm_sensors  :Surprised: )

I've rebuilt my kernel, with the correct modules, which are loading upon a reboot, and here's what I get:

netsrv root # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

netsrv root # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

0-0050

netsrv root # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0050/

detach_state  eeprom  name  power

netsrv root #

do you know what this can be? I see no sensors  :Sad: 

----------

## nadamsieee

Sorry for the n00b question, but how do I fix this?

```
# emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.6

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

I have:

```
# grep lm /etc/portage/*

/etc/portage/package.keywords:~sys-apps/lm-sensors ~x86

/etc/portage/package.mask:=lm-sensors-2.8.6
```

Is that correct? Do I need something else?

----------

## Fubarovic

I'm confused. What are 2.6.*-users supposed to do? What version of lm-sensors do we need?

----------

## linux_girl

 *nadamsieee wrote:*   

> Sorry for the n00b question, but how do I fix this?
> 
> ```
> # emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.6
> 
> ...

 

lm-sensors is hard-masked ! to emerge you need to (root user):

1) mkdir /etc/portage

2) echo sys-app/lm-sensors >>/etc/portage/package.unmask

that was what i found at gentoo-portage.com but did not work 

i also tried

```

$alias xmerge='ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge'

```

```

$cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

>sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.2

>sys-app/i2c-2.8.1

$xmerge =lm-sensors-2.8.6

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

```

$cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

=sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.6

>sys-app/i2c-2.8.1

$xmerge =lm-sensors-2.8.6

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## Paranoid

Put this in your /etc/portage/package.keywords (if you don't have package.keywords create it):

sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86

----------

## nadamsieee

 *Paranoid wrote:*   

> Put this in your /etc/portage/package.keywords (if you don't have package.keywords create it):
> 
> sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86

 

No joy here.

```
# ls /etc/portage/

package.keywords  package.unmask

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86

# cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

sys-app/lm-sensors

# emerge =sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.6

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.6".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

# emerge =sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.4

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-app/lm-sensors-2.8.4".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

Am I trying to emerge the correct version?

----------

## Paranoid

Works fine here:

```
Luna portage # cat package.keywords 

sys-kernel/linux-headers -*

sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86
```

```
Luna portage # emerge -pv lm-sensors

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6  -debug  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Man page on package.unmask:

                     Just  like  package.mask above except here you list pack-

                     ages you want  to  unmask.   Useful  for  overriding  the

                     global  profile.mask  file  (see  below).  Note that this

                     does not override packages that are masked via  KEYWORDS.

Ebuild-->

```
KEYWORDS="amd64 -ppc -sparc -x86"
```

So this file does nothing to unmask a package keyworded -x86, package.keywords is what should be used.

----------

## BlindSpy

i've got an epox ep-8k9a with a via kt400 chipset. Now what modules do i need to load to get the sensors to detect?

----------

## _BarNey_

Hellaz.

Does somebody else has the problem that after a reboot (or restarting the lm_sensors) my gkrellm "resets" his configuration of the lm-sensors?

I have to make all preferences of the monitoring again and again and again.... Really annoying.

I tried it with several gkrellm and lm-sensor versions.

kernel 2.6.5, i2c-viapro, w83627hf (MSI KT3 Ultra Board).

Thanks for any hinds.

/edit:

I found that the sensore-name is changed every restart in gkrellm.

Example: w83697-hf-15-0290/temp1 is after a restart w83697-hf-16-0290/temp1

Any suggestions how to fix that?

----------

## thrasher6670

I have copied this to gentoo-wiki.com

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

If you see any mistakes, ommissions or you just want to add something, feel free

Stay breezy!

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

cool, thanks. I'll change some things to make that completly match my post (some missing links etc) and add this link then to the first page.

----------

## nadamsieee

 *Original Post wrote:*   

> emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4

 

 *Paranoid wrote:*   

> emerge -pv lm-sensors

 

Paranoid wins. Thanks for the example.  :Smile: 

----------

## blitz303

Having trouble...

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86
```

```
# emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.7

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.7" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.7 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

Odd, these same instructions seemed to work for version 2.8.6

----------

## blitz303

Hey, I noticed they took KEYWORDS="-x86" out of the .ebuild.  Now I emerge w/ 

```
 emerge --nodeps =lm-sensors-2.8.7

```

----------

## carpman

hello, having problems getting sensors to work on my gigabyte ga 7nnxp motherboard.

setup so far:

Kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) 

                 [*] PCI support                                      

                 PCI access mode (Any)  --->                    

                 [*] Legacy /proc/pci interface                       

                 [*] PCI device name database                         

                 [*] ISA support     

---------------------

I2C support

 --- I2C support                                        

<M>   I2C device interface                               

I2C Algorithms  ---> 

                        --- I2C bit-banging interfaces                                                                                         

                        <*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces  

I2C Hardware Bus support  --->               

              <M> Nvidia Nforce2                               

   

 Hardware Sensors Chip support  ---> 

               <M> ITE IT87xx and compatibles

               <M> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F

```

From reseach most users seem to be using Winbond however looking here it sya it uses ITE87** chip. Have set isa even though should not be needed in my kernel

I have set lm sensors to run at boot and get following from dmesg

```

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-2: sendbytes: error - bailout.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: sendbytes: error - bailout. (repeated few times)

```

lsmod | grep i2c gives

```

lsmod | grep i2c

i2c_dev                 7808  0

i2c_sensor              2368  2 it87,w83781d

i2c_nforce2             5056  0

```

kernel autoload modules is:

```

ide-scsi

i2c_nforce2

w83781d

i2c_sensor

i2c_core

```

After doing sensors-detect

```

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Fri Jul 30 19:21:03 2004

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=smartbatt

MODULE_4=max6650

MODULE_5=it87

```

running sensors command gets:

```

linux # sensors

Temic PAL_BG -i2c-4-61

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

 

i2c IR -i2c-4-18

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

 

MSP3415D-i2c-4-40

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

```

any ideas well appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Drewgrange

I'm having problems getting the sensors to work with gdesklets. I'm trying both the lmsensors and cputemp (the modified one posted on the gdesklets website meant to work with i2c). 

The lmsensors desklet only sees my motherboard temperature. Under Available Temperature sensors I only see "asb100-i2c-0-2d/M/BTemp"

I can't figure out where that is or what to do to see why it isn't finding the cpu temp. 

The CPUTemp desklet lets you choose the input. I have 

/sys/class/i2c-dev/i2c-0/device/i2c-0/0-002d/temp1_input

There are three others (temp2_input, temp3_input, temp4_input). They all show a temperature of 0 on the desklet. 

I know the sensor works, because my "sensors" command shows, in part: 

```
M/B Temp:    +32 C  (high =   +45 C, hyst =   +40 C)

CPU Temp (Intel):

             +44 C  (high =   +60 C, hyst =   +50 C)

Power Temp:

              -0 C  (high =   +45 C, hyst =   +40 C)

CPU Temp (AMD):

             +25 C  (high =   +60 C, hyst =   +50 C)

```

That makes sense that there would be four temp*_input's, but they all seem to read out as blank.

----------

## plainzwalker

woohoo...after about an hour of trails and tribulations, I've finally and for the first time have been able to get lm_sensors working in linux. Asus A7v600-X mb.

```
bash-2.05b# sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.74 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.57 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.50 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.89 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)   

-12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min =  -5.26 V, max =  -4.77 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.95 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

VBat:      +4.08 V

fan1:     4166 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)          

fan2:     3040 RPM  (min = 2657 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 2657 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +53 C  (low  =   +15 C, high =   +40 C)   sensor = thermistor   

CPU Temp:    +33 C  (low  =   +15 C, high =   +45 C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:        -1 C  (low  =   +15 C, high =   +45 C)   sensor = disabled   

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

bash-2.05b# 

```

Only problem I see so far is the temperature is in Celsius,, but other then that everything is good to go  :Smile: 

Great guide!!!

Thanks

Jeff

----------

## dalcorta

How do I enable I2C support?

Device Drivers --->

    I2C support  --->

        --- I2C support  <-- ?

        <M> I2C device interface

    I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

          <M> Choose the appropriate module for your hardware here

    I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

          <M> Choose the appropriate module for your sensors here

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@dalcorta

Seems like another option in the kernel's config depends on I²C and won't build without it. Just type in 'make' and see if drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o exists afterwards.

----------

## Martz

I'm having some problems while emerging lm-sensors. emerge i2c works fine, and I have already compiled my kernel with most of the i2c kernel options as modules.

Any help appreciated!

```

tux martz # emerge lm-sensors

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) lm_sensors-2.8.7.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lm_sensors-2.8.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work

QA Notice: USE Flag 'rrdtool' not in IUSE for sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.7

>>> Source unpacked.

 * *****************************************************************

 *

 * This ebuild assumes your /usr/src/linux kernel is the one you

 * used to build i2c-2.8.7.

 *

 * For 2.5+ series kernels, use the support already in the kernel

 * under 'Character devices' -> 'I2C support' and then merge this

 * ebuild.

 *

 * To cross-compile, 'export LINUX="/lib/modules/<version>/build"'

 * or symlink /usr/src/linux to another kernel.

 *

 * *****************************************************************

 * Using kernel in /usr/src/linux/:- 2.6.9-rc4

 * You are using a 2.5 / 2.6 series kernel; only building utilities...

 * You may safely ignore any errors from compilation

 * that contain 'No such file' references.

rm -f mkpatch/.temp

rm -f kernel/*.o kernel/*.d

rm -f kernel/busses/*.o kernel/busses/*.d

rm -f kernel/chips/*.o kernel/chips/*.d

rm -f kernel/include/*.h.install kernel/include/sensors.h kernel/include/sensors.hd

rm -f lib/*.ld lib/*.ad

rm -f prog/detect/*.rd prog/detect/*.ro prog/detect/i2cdetect

rm -f lib/*.lo lib/*.ao

rm -f prog/dump/*.rd prog/dump/*.ro prog/dump/i2cdump prog/dump/i2cset prog/dump/isadump prog/dump/isaset

rm -f lib/libsensors.a lib/libsensors.so.3.0.5 lib/libsensors.so.3 lib/libsensors.so lib/conf-parse.h lib

/conf-parse.c lib/conf-lex.c

rm -f prog/sensors/*.rd prog/sensors/*.ro

rm -f lib/libsensors.so.*

rm -f prog/sensors/sensors

rm -f lm_sensors-*

/bin/sh: -/: invalid option

Usage:  /bin/sh [GNU long option] [option] ...

        /bin/sh [GNU long option] [option] script-file ...

GNU long options:

        --debug

        --debugger

        --dump-po-strings

        --dump-strings

        --help

        --init-file

        --login

        --noediting

        --noprofile

        --norc

        --posix

        --protected

        --rcfile

        --restricted

        --verbose

        --version

        --wordexp

Shell options:

        -irsD or -c command or -O shopt_option          (invocation only)

        -abefhkmnptuvxBCHP or -o option

/bin/sh: -print-search-dirs: command not found

Makefile:245: kernel/include/sensors.hd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/data.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/general.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/error.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/chips.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/proc.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/access.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/init.ld: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/data.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/general.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/error.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/chips.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/proc.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/access.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: lib/init.ad: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cdump.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cset.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/dump/isadump.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/dump/isaset.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/sensors/main.rd: No such file or directory

Makefile:245: prog/sensors/chips.rd: No such file or directory

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/sensors/chips.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/chips.rd prog/sensors/chips.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensor

s/chips.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/chips.rd

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/sensors/main.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/main.rd prog/sensors/main.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/

main.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/main.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/dump/isaset.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/isaset.rd prog/dump/isaset.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/isase

t.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/isaset.rd

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/dump/isadump.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/isadump.rd prog/dump/isadump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/isa

dump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/isadump.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/dump/i2cbusses.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump

/i2cbusses.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/dump/i2cset.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cset.rd prog/dump/i2cset.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cse

t.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cset.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/dump/i2cdump.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cdump.rd prog/dump/i2cdump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2c

dump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cdump.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector prog/detect/i2cdetect.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/

detect/i2cdetect.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/init.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ad lib/init.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ad`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/init.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/access.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ad lib/access.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ad`/Module.mk' @

' > lib/access.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/proc.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ad lib/proc.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ad`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/proc.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/chips.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ad lib/chips.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ad`/Module.mk' @' >

 lib/chips.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/error.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ad lib/error.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ad`/Module.mk' @' >

 lib/error.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/general.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ad lib/general.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ad`/Module.mk

' @' > lib/general.ad

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium

4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/data.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ad lib/data.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ad`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/data.ad

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/init.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ld lib/init.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ld`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/init.ld

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/access.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ld lib/access.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ld`/Module.mk' @

' > lib/access.ld

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/proc.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ld lib/proc.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ld`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/proc.ld

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/chips.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ld lib/chips.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ld`/Module.mk' @' >

 lib/chips.ld

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/error.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ld lib/error.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ld`/Module.mk' @' >

 lib/error.ld

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/general.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ld lib/general.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ld`/Module.mk

' @' > lib/general.ld

M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=p

entium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector lib/data.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ld lib/data.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ld`/Module.mk' @' > li

b/data.ld

/bin/sh: M: command not found

/bin/sh: M: command not found

( grep 'SENSORS SYSCTL START' /dev/null kernel/chips/*.c | \

  sed -e 's/:.*//' -e 's#^#kernel/include/sensors.h: #' ) > kernel/include/sensors.hd

/bin/sh: -/: invalid option

Usage:  /bin/sh [GNU long option] [option] ...

        /bin/sh [GNU long option] [option] script-file ...

GNU long options:

        --debug

        --debugger

        --dump-po-strings

        --dump-strings

        --help

        --init-file

        --login

        --noediting

        --noprofile

        --norc

        --posix

        --protected

        --rcfile

        --restricted

        --verbose

        --version

        --wordexp

Shell options:

        -irsD or -c command or -O shopt_option          (invocation only)

        -abefhkmnptuvxBCHP or -o option

/bin/sh: -print-search-dirs: command not found

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/data.c -o lib/data.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/data.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/general.c -o lib/general.ao

make: I.: Command not found

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/error.c -o lib/error.ao

make: make: I.: Command not found

[lib/general.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

make: [lib/error.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/chips.c -o lib/chips.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/chips.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/proc.c -o lib/proc.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/proc.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/access.c -o lib/access.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/access.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/init.c -o lib/init.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/init.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

bison -p sensors_yy -d lib/conf-parse.y -o lib/conf-parse.c

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/data.c -o lib/data.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/data.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/general.c -o lib/general.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/general.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/error.c -o lib/error.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/error.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/chips.c -o lib/chips.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/chips.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/proc.c -o lib/proc.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/proc.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/access.c -o lib/access.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/access.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/init.c -o lib/init.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/init.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/detect/i2cdetect.c -o prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/dump/i2cbusses.c -o prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/dump/i2cdump.c -o prog/dump/i2cdump.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/i2cdump.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/dump/i2cset.c -o prog/dump/i2cset.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/i2cset.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/dump/isadump.c -o prog/dump/isadump.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/isadump.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/dump/isaset.c -o prog/dump/isaset.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/isaset.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/sensors/main.c -o prog/sensors/main.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/sensors/main.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c prog/sensors/chips.c -o prog/sensors/chips.ro

make: I.: Command not found

make: [prog/sensors/chips.ro] Error 127 (ignored)

Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o prog/detect/i2cdetect prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro

make: Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib: Command not found

make: [prog/detect/i2cdetect] Error 127 (ignored)

Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o prog/dump/i2cdump prog/dump/i2cdump.ro prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro

make: Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/i2cdump] Error 127 (ignored)

Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o prog/dump/i2cset prog/dump/i2cset.ro prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro

make: Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/i2cset] Error 127 (ignored)

Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o prog/dump/isadump prog/dump/isadump.ro

make: Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/isadump] Error 127 (ignored)

Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -o prog/dump/isaset prog/dump/isaset.ro

make: Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib: Command not found

make: [prog/dump/isaset] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -

pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/conf-parse.c -o lib/conf-parse.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/conf-parse.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

flex -Psensors_yy -t lib/conf-lex.l > lib/conf-lex.c

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4

 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -c lib/conf-parse.c -o lib/conf-parse.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/conf-parse.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -                                                   pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused -c lib/conf-lex.c -o lib/conf-lex.ao

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/conf-lex.ao] Error 127 (ignored)

I. -Ikernel/include -I/var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.7/work/i2c-headers  -fpic -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4                                                    -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused -c lib/conf-lex.c -o lib/conf-lex.lo

make: I.: Command not found

make: [lib/conf-lex.lo] Error 127 (ignored)

rm -f lib/libsensors.a

shared -Wl,-soname,libsensors.so.3 -o lib/libsensors.so.3.0.5 lib/data.lo lib/general.lo lib/error.lo lib                                                   /chips.lo lib/proc.lo lib/access.lo lib/init.lo lib/conf-parse.lo lib/conf-lex.lo -lc -lm

make: shared: Command not found

ar rcvs lib/libsensors.a lib/data.ao lib/general.ao lib/error.ao lib/chips.ao lib/proc.ao lib/access.ao l                                                   ib/init.ao lib/conf-parse.ao lib/conf-lex.ao

make: [lib/libsensors.so.3.0.5] Error 127 (ignored)

rm -f lib/libsensors.so.3

ar: lib/data.ao: No such file or directory

ln -sf libsensors.so.3.0.5 lib/libsensors.so.3

make: *** [lib/libsensors.a] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 104, Exitcode 2

!!! Could not compile user-mode utilities!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Martz

well, it builds fine here... Sorry can't help you with this,

----------

## Major

OK I just spent an hour reading this post and did not find anything useful !

So here : I just compile my kernel with the I2C stuff. 

I'm trying to start lm-sensors 

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect

```

So like I was ask for : 

```
 # sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

```

Hum so how can I run this line ? 

```
prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sensors-detect spits out "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them"! What shall I do?
> 
>     * modprobe i2c-dev ; sensors-detect 
> ...

 

ok then : 

```

# modprobe i2c-dev ; sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

```

Kind of an infinite loop here !?!?

----------

## nat

 *Major wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok then : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you unpack /usr/portage/distfiles/lm_sensors* you will find a file that is named prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh. You can try running that.

----------

## zeek

 *Major wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok then : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have a 2.6 and udev system and needed to run the mkdev.sh script to create the entries under /dev to get sensors-detect to work.

Here is the script (from the lm_sensors sources):

```
#!/bin/bash

# Here you can set several defaults.

# The number of devices to create (max: 256)

NUMBER=32

# The owner and group of the devices

OUSER=root

OGROUP=root

# The mode of the devices

MODE=600

i=0;

while [ $i -lt $NUMBER ] ; do

  echo /dev/i2c-$i

  mknod -m 000 /dev/i2c-$i c 89 $i

  chown "$OUSER:$OGROUP" /dev/i2c-$i

  chmod $MODE /dev/i2c-$i

  i=$[$i + 1]

done

```

----------

## edit_21

ok now im scared , just got kde running ok , now i need to monitor temps fan speds etc in kde, is this the mainway to get this info , im using a Shuttle sb75g2 (Intel 875P + ICH5R).

i read somewhere on this forum that there was problems ith shuttle xpc's . Can anyone help have started by emerging gkrellm-sensors ,  any help would be fantastic es  kde  monitering app.

im still noob, will be for some time lol  :Laughing: 

----------

## benxor

I have an Asus A8V Deluxe motherboard (w/ athlon64 3500+ skt939), and also a spare machine with a K8V Deluxe motherboard (w/ athlon64 3400+ skt754). I can't get lm-sensors working on either.

I correctly compile all the i2c stuff as modules; i install lm-sensors and it compiles cleanly against the kernel; I've done everything to the letter, but when I run sensors-detect, it says:

```
No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
```

I follow the adivce of modprobe'ing i2c-dev, the module loads, but sensors-detect then produces the same error. No matter what I do I can't seem to get these i2c devices to be created in /dev/ or /sys. I even try modprobing various i2c modules and i2c-dev and then restarting coldplug/hotplug, but to no avail.

I have the latest bios version for my A8V, and a recent (haven't checked) bios version on my K8V.

Does anyone know what might be causing this problem?

----------

## zeek

 *benxor wrote:*   

> I've done everything to the letter, but when I run sensors-detect, it says:
> 
> ```
> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
> ```
> ...

 

This sounds like you are using udev instead of devfs?

Did you try running the mkdev.sh script?  The entries under /dev are made using mknod, not by loading modules into the kernel (although that is still required).

See my earlier post in this thread for that script or find in in the lm_sensors tarball.

----------

## Major

 *benxor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
> ```
> ...

 

you should try running the mkdev.sh script that you can find this way. 

```

tar -xvvzf /usr/portage/distfiles/lm_sensors-2.8.7.tar.gz

./lm_sensors-2.8.7/prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh

```

and after you should be able to get you sensors info using 

```
sensors
```

----------

## benxor

thanks man, fixed the problem! I was getting even more confused because my other skt754 athlon64 machine suddenly aquired i2c devices after a reboot and I couldn't figure out what I'd done - ah the mysteries of linux hardware configuration =)

----------

## stdPikachu

Didn't have time to read the thread in it's entirety, but managed to get sensors working on my MSI nForce3 Neo2 Platinum with the following modules loaded at boot (all found under I2C settings, using 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 sources);

i2c-dev (should already be loaded with alias char-major-89 in /etc/modules.d/aliases)

i2c-nforce2

w83627hf (module for the winbond chip)

i2c-sensor

i2c-isa

it87 (not sure if this is needed, but it was sensors-detect's next best guess)

The sensors data is made over the ISA bus, so you'll need to ensure you have ISA support in order to build the i2c-isa modules.

```
tybalt linux # sensors

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.46 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.65 V  (min =  +4.80 V, max =  +1.40 V)

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +1.02 V, max =  +1.10 V)

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +2.72 V, max =  +3.55 V)

-12V:     -14.91 V  (min = -14.91 V, max = -14.91 V)

V5SB:      +4.92 V  (min =  +1.83 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +2.61 V  (min =  +0.56 V, max =  +2.37 V)

fan1:     5037 RPM  (min = 12053 RPM, div = 2)

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 8881 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +16 C  (high =   +86 C, hyst =   +17 C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:  +33.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = PII/Celeron diode

temp3:     +24.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled
```

Still some tweaking to do, but thought it might be helpful (although someone has prolly posted it already, damned search...!) cos google didn't turn much up either.

Now I just need to get Cool'n'Quiet working properly...

```
powernow-k8: vid trans failed, vid 0x3, curr 0x4

powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

I have udev inplace and set the kernel properly (ver 2.6.9-r13).

When I type sensors I get this error:

```
# sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and done

'modprobe i2c_sensor'!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'! 

```

Here is my fstab (important part)

```
none                    /proc                   proc            defaults                        0 0

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs           defaults                        0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb           usbdevfs        defaults                        0 0
```

In lsmod I do not have any i2c modules.

I think the issue has to do with udev and the fact that lmsensors is looking for sysft and is not there.

I really do not know what to do and what command to run. I need lmsensor because I have to monitor the cpu temperature. I do not know how to handle i2c bus info, modprobe.

Could someone kindly help me? I need assistance.

I appreciate your help.

Spiro

----------

## adaptr

Well, is your udev working generally ?

You have to set RC_DEVICES="udev" in /etc/conf.d/rc !

And emerge udev, o'course...

If those are in order, sysfs will be mounted/run by the kernel automatically (it is not a FS you can control yourself).

----------

## SAngeli

Hi adaptr,

You are correct. I made changes to the /etc/conf.d/rc file and here is what I currently have:

```
RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048

```

Obviously, udev was already implemented but missconfigured.

I rebooted the system but no way to run sensors = "No sensors found!"

Here is my lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  185600  8

i2c_isa                 1280  0

snd_pcm_oss            37800  0

snd_mixer_oss          13056  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            22144  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3712  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32656  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_intel8x0           21800  2

snd_ac97_codec         46416  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                54792  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              15492  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5768  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         4352  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            14756  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          4744  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    31204  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               4960  2 snd

usb_storage            43040  0

uhci_hcd               23696  0

evdev                   6528  0

lm85                   12584  0

i2c_i801                6028  0

i2c_sensor              2432  1 lm85

i2c_core               12560  4 i2c_isa,lm85,i2c_i801,i2c_sensor
```

Also, ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/ returns tha is empty. This is wrong, right?

What should I do?

Please advice....

Thank you,

Spiro

----------

## teahola

 *dlehman wrote:*   

> I canot get the modules to load
> 
> ```
> root@dlehman dlehman # modprobe i2c_core
> 
> ...

 

Did you do "make modules_install"?

----------

## wolfier

Hello,

I'm a Slackware user (not looking for flames here, just to see if I can help) and have installed i2c from scratch.  There are a lot of complaints about what doesn't work, etc.  So, here's my steps to get it work (at least to verify things exist).  Missing any one of these steps, nothing will work.

Gentoo for sure works differently, but you can verify the equivalent steps.

1. the easy part - download and install the package that includes you `sensors` and `sensor-detect`.

2. do some research on your motherboard, etc.  And compile your kernel.  For example, my board uses an IT8705F chip on a VIA8237 chipset, so I enabled the these kernel features: i2c-core (compile-in), i2c-dev (module), i2c-viapro (module), i2c-isa (module), i2c-eeprom (module), i2c-sensor (module), it87 (module).  Also make sure you enable sysfs - compile it in, copy the kernel, blah blah blah, the usual steps.  Don't get too excited and forget lilo if you use it  :Wink: 

4. Create a mount point for sysfs, and tell the box to mount it automatically:  mkdir /sys, edit your /etc/fstab to add this line: "sysfs   /sys   sysfs   defaults   0  0"

5. Also make sure a /dev node is created for your i2c device.  This command worked for me.  "mknod /dev/i2c-0 c 89 0".  See the man page of mknod for details.

6. Reboot and modprobe all the modules needed.  Proceed to run sensor-detect and then sensor.

Hope it helps!

----------

## puta

Hey hey!

I have posted this question in details there:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2688069#2688069

To be short, the sensors-detect tool "told" me that I needed those modules :

```
i2c-core (ok) 

i2c-savage4 (ok) 

smartbatt (!!) 

max6650 (!!) 

saa1064 (!!) 

lm92 (ok) 

ds1621 (ok) 

eeprom (ok) 

smbus-arp (!!) 

pca9540 (!!)
```

some modules are loading OK while others DON'T.   It would be fun for me to compile them in my kernel, only if I could find them!   Where am I going to find support for those modules :

smartbatt

max6650

saa1064

smbus-arp

HELP!!   I really need to get my sensors working because this will be a prod server

----------

## wokick

Hi, guys, 

Can I ask How to find out what is the model of censor chip in my computer?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@wokick: you should run sensors-detect...

----------

## srlinuxx

Anyone know where gkrellm2 is picking up the nvidia gpu ambient and core temps from?  For example, I know my motherboard/cpu are located in /sys/bus/i2c/devices.  But I been searching for quite a long time and can't locate the gpu.  Anyone have any idea?

thanks!

EDIT:  well, I never did find that file, but if anyone else was wondering, I was able to gleen the info by using nvidia-settings at the cli and sed the info I wanted for my .torsmorc.

----------

## soigres

can i use gentoo-sources kernel?

after emerging lm_sensors (with that kernel) kacpid goes on 99,9% of cpu... do i need to emerge even i2c? (in the italian guide it says to emerge i2c before lm_sensors)

thanks!

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

When emerging lm_sensors at a system which has /usr/src/linux pointing to a 2.6 kernel the lm_sensors package just installs userspace applications, as the kernel modules have been merged into vanilla-sources. I²C has been merged too, so you don't need the package.

----------

## soigres

i found that may hp nx6110 can't use lm_sensors... but i can cat /proc/acpi temperatures

thanks!

----------

## misssexywrexy

thanks for the handy info  :Smile:  it was usefull

----------

## SteveBallmersChair

I got the hardware sensors on my Abit KN8-SLi board to work (Winbond W82867HF chip) but it has the nasty habit of shutting fans it monitors off AND then breaking the "system shutdown when a fan dies" routine. I'd like to run lm_sensors but I certainly don't want to see a repeat of my CPU heatsink fan suddenly shutting off and the core temp going from 44 C (full load on both cores of an X2 4200+) to 121 C and the computer not shutting off on either the HSF failure or temp > 70 C like the BIOS is supposed to have it do. I uninstalled lm_sensors and compiled a new kernel without i2c and sensors and the fans run and the system shuts off as it is supposed to upon a fan failure.

Any suggestions?

----------

## gerardo

To SAngili:

I had the same problem.

Try disabling ACPI sleep states in kernel config. Maybe that will help.

See my post

----------

## Vicchius

Hi! I already configured everything on my computer for sensor reading. Now I am looking for a non-gui app that can periodically check temperatures and shut down the system if it's too hot. I found a lot of apps that run under X (gkrellm2, conky, various gnome, kde and X apps...) but no text-only ones. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks a lot

----------

## Reks2004

Hmmm i got

```

rso linux # sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.70 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VCore 2:   +2.51 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+3.3V:     +2.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+5V:       +3.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

+12V:      +5.70 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)

-12V:     -19.63 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)

-5V:       -6.37 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)

Stdby:     +1.77 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

VBat:      +0.00 V

fan1:     1534 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

M/B Temp:    -55Â°C  (low  =    -1Â°C, high =  +127Â°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:   +127Â°C  (low  =    -1Â°C, high =  +127Â°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:       -55Â°C  (low  =    -1Â°C, high =  +127Â°C)   sensor = thermistor

```

I dont know why i got bad para. ;/

I have ECS L7S7A + AMD athlon 1,3ghz

Any suggestions?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

last time i tried this trick my bios got triggered left me with a warning about overclocking...en i got scared since then to play with lm_sensors and asus p5k-se mobo.Are there known issues b4 i make another attempt to play with hardware sensors??

thanks

----------

